# Vuelta 2014, **el sp-olé-rs**



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2014)

In a bid to try to limit the number of Vuelta threads I decided to start an el sp-olé-rs thread, at risk of there being a thread dedicated to every rider taking part


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2014)

Quintana must be favourite.


----------



## Buddfox (15 Aug 2014)

Contador now saying he will be recovered to take part - not sure what his form will be though. Should be a corker given the line-up!

EDIT: Haha, sorry just seen there was already a thread on this particular topic! Oh well...


----------



## Monsieur Remings (15 Aug 2014)

I think Froome will put on a good show but he's not going to be as strong as Quintana. This is only based on the evidence of this season.

Would also love to see Purito on some form too, but something tells me - again on form returning from injury that it's not going to be his year. 

Very much looking forward to it and it should be a good battle between the Columbian and the Kenyan.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2014)

The Froome, Quintana and Rodriguez battle should be excellent. Possibly with Uran in the mix as well?


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> I think Froome will put on a good show but he's not going to be as strong as Quintana. This is only based on the evidence of this season.
> 
> Would also love to see Purito on some form too, but something tells me - again on form returning from injury that it's not going to be his year.
> 
> Very much looking forward to it and it should be a good battle between the Columbian and the Kenyan.


I suspect that Rodriguez will expect to be more competitive than in the TdF but his time to win a GT has probably passed now.
Is Uran in it? He could go close again but probably no cigar.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Aug 2014)

Namibia's Craven for Europcar, hard man finished the Commie games race. Be good to see him win a stage.


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2014)

After Froome's luck this year, I'm going for him to be the first rider decked by a wild goat.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2014)

Not sure it'll deck him. The wild goat will be at the side of the road bothering no-one and Froome will randomly veer into it.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (15 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> I suspect that *Rodriguez will expect to be more competitive than in the TdF but his time to win a GT has probably passed now.*
> Is Uran in it? He could go close again but probably no cigar.



I think you may be right. Yes Uran is there, along with Horner, Evans, Valverde, Sagan, Degenkolb, Pinot, Cancellara, Gilbert, Moreno...even Sammy Sanchez with BMC who I haven't heard mention of in a long time since the end of Euskaltel.


----------



## MisterStan (15 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Not sure it'll deck him. The wild goat will be at the side of the road bothering no-one and Froome will randomly veer into it.


Well he won't see it, as he'll be staring at the stem on his bike.....


----------



## HF2300 (15 Aug 2014)

Said Richie Porte in a CyclingNews.com article, “that’s just how he rides, with his head down. I train with the guy everyday and he’s forever just riding into goats, but that’s just how he rides.”

*_From http://chrisfroomelookingatstems.tumblr.com/._ _caveat: Some words may have been harmed in making this quote_


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2014)

I see they've managed to locate Betancur for this one. He should be there if he can get on the plane but after a serious bout of something serious, he's looking for stage wins.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

The line up looks fantastic.

http://www.lavuelta.com/14pr/en/noticias/noticia.html?id=290&e=1


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Aug 2014)

Betancur eh ? He's been even more elusive than Wiggins this year, what a turn up (or is that turnip ?)


Crackle said:


> I see they've managed to locate Betancur for this one. He should be there if he can get on the plane but after a serious bout of something serious, he's looking for stage wins.


?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> The line up looks fantastic.
> 
> http://www.lavuelta.com/14pr/en/noticias/noticia.html?id=290&e=1


Doesn't half! Hopefully the racing will live up to the hype. 

Looking forward to it as the Eneco and Tour of Arctic neverlands is not doing it for me. 

Perhaps it was the slight let down of the Tour. Dunno.......


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

Hope it's good. A few in there have something to prove.

Should see them go up to the mountain finish just south of Granada. Would love to see Sanchez win that stage, but he won't,


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Aug 2014)

No he defo won't. Dan Martin perhaps?


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> No he defo won't. Dan Martin perhaps?



Aru, Pozzovivo, De Marchi, Pinot, Talansky,Froome, Contador, Quintana,,the list goes on


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Aug 2014)

Hopefully Movistar field both Quintanas, i can't wait to see them race together.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Hopefully Movistar field both Quintanas, i can't wait to see them race together.



They're both in.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Aru, Pozzovivo, De Marchi, Pinot, Talansky,Froome, Contador, Quintana,,the list goes on


Nah they are all dopers.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

Well, you brought up the D word before anyone else. Shame on you Pedro.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Well, you brought up the D word before anyone else. Shame on you Pedro.


Pre emptive strike?


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2014)

Pozzovivo broke his leg recently IIRC


----------



## Crackle (16 Aug 2014)

It's still looking like an excellent line up and I believe ITV4 are showing the highlights.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Pozzovivo broke his leg recently IIRC



I believe it's de rigeur to have broken bones, that and viruses. And remarkable recovery.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> The line up looks fantastic.
> 
> http://www.lavuelta.com/14pr/en/noticias/noticia.html?id=290&e=1



That's not the final line-up, just the list of pre-registered riders. But the list looks interesting.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> I believe it's de rigeur to have broken bones, that and viruses. And remarkable recovery.


Is that Arnaud de Rigeur?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE="Pedrosanchezo, post: 3232318, member: 18611"

Looking forward to it as the Eneco and Tour of Arctic neverlands is not doing it for me.

.[/QUOTE]
The Eneco has some great racing, multiple short sharp cobbled climbs, proper weather, less than a minute across the top 10, whats not to like ?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Aug 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> [QUOTE="Pedrosanchezo, post: 3232318, member: 18611"
> 
> Looking forward to it as the Eneco and Tour of Arctic neverlands is not doing it for me.
> 
> .


The Eneco has some great racing, multiple short sharp cobbled climbs, proper weather, less than a minute across the top 10, whats not to like ?[/QUOTE]
Last stage was good. Am i being a snob by complaining about the lack of A riders? Bit like watching Champions league and then having to watch the Scottish premiership.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Aug 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> The Eneco has some great racing, multiple short sharp cobbled climbs, proper weather, less than a minute across the top 10, whats not to like ?


Last stage was good. Am i being a snob by complaining about the lack of A riders? Bit like watching Champions league and then having to watch the Scottish premiership.[/QUOTE]
Boonen, Gilbert, Terpstra, Van Avermaet, Boom, Thomas, Bauer, Dowsett,.... aye, all strictly second division there.


----------



## Hont (18 Aug 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Hopefully Movistar field both Quintanas, i can't wait to see them race together.


I bet the commentators can. I can hear the stumbling and second guessing already. Especially given that Kirby appears to be on the mic again.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Aug 2014)

So best way to watch live streaming on the internet, Eurosport sub?


----------



## RobNewcastle (18 Aug 2014)

Strong Sky team for Vuelta.


----------



## uphillstruggler (18 Aug 2014)

by a fantastic twist of fate, ive just realised that stage 6 passes not too far from the pool ill be drinking by on holiday. I just need to be able to hire a bike to ride to it now.....

bloody marvellous

Edit: just seen the profile for the stage, I hope the bike hire place opens early, that's some hill.


----------



## RobNewcastle (18 Aug 2014)

What kind of form do people think Froome is in or rather how much fitness will he have lost? I'd imagine he'd have been back on a bike relatively early after the injury (even if that was sitting on a turbo in a controlled environment). Think he should be able to ride himself into some decent form if he's slightly off.


----------



## Hont (18 Aug 2014)

RobNewcastle said:


> What kind of form do people think Froome is in or rather how much fitness will he have lost? I'd imagine he'd have been back on a bike relatively early after the injury (even if that was sitting on a turbo in a controlled environment). Think he should be able to ride himself into some decent form if he's slightly off.



He shouldn't have lost any, really, as there would have been no reason for him to be off a Turbo, as you say, at the very least. I'm expecting him to be good in the early stages. How he fares in the difficult final week, when the dubious typically improve, remains to be seen.


----------



## RobNewcastle (18 Aug 2014)

That 10k TT at the end is a bit of an odd one, strange distance. Why not make it 20k to atleast make it a factor. Unless the race is literally down to seconds it's a non-event.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Aug 2014)

> Boonen, Gilbert, Terpstra, Van Avermaet, Boom, Thomas, Bauer, Dowsett,.... aye, all strictly second division there.


Personally i think the riders you just mentioned are all support for a designated leader.

Whatever floats yer boat i suppose. It's okay to differ..........


----------



## Hont (18 Aug 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Personally i think the riders you just mentioned are all support for a designated leader.


In that list are three world champions, this year's winner of Paris Roubaix, the runner up in this year's Tour of Flanders and between them have probably won over 20 classics. 

They are not Grand Tour contenders and will often ride those races in support of other riders. That doesn't mean they're lesser riders. I don't think any of them went into the Eneco Tour (or any of the spring classics they rode) as someone expected to ride in support of another rider.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2014)

Hont said:


> I bet the commentators can. I can hear the stumbling and second guessing already. Especially given that Kirby appears to be taking the mic(k) again.


FTFY


----------



## 400bhp (18 Aug 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> by a fantastic twist of fate, ive just realised that stage 6 passes not too far from the pool ill be drinking by on holiday. I just need to be able to hire a bike to ride to it now.....
> 
> bloody marvellous
> 
> Edit: just seen the profile for the stage, I hope the bike hire place opens early, that's some hill.



We're in La zubia for a couple of days - I'll see you up at the top


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> We're in La zubia for a couple of days - I'll see you up at the top


Lucky people!
I'm in France next week but I've picked the wrong month


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Aug 2014)

Debate is good, aye.


Pedrosanchezo said:


> Personally i think the riders you just mentioned are all support for a designated leader.
> 
> Whatever floats yer boat i suppose. It's okay to differ..........


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Aug 2014)

Hont said:


> In that list are three world champions, this year's winner of Paris Roubaix, the runner up in this year's Tour of Flanders and between them have probably won over 20 classics.
> 
> They are not Grand Tour contenders and will often ride those races in support of other riders. That doesn't mean they're lesser riders. I don't think any of them went into the Eneco Tour (or any of the spring classics they rode) as someone expected to ride in support of another rider.


I gather you and i differ in opinion RE what is an entertaining bike race. For me, and again this is my opinion, the Eneco did not fall into the category of entertaining - regardless of how many ex world champions there were.


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> We're in La zubia for a couple of days - I'll see you up at the top



that depends on two things.
1. my chances of hiring a bike on the day
2. my lungs and legs holding out.

here's hoping


----------



## 400bhp (19 Aug 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> that depends on two things.
> 1. my chances of hiring a bike on the day
> 2. my lungs and legs holding out.
> 
> here's hoping


Do you have details of the bike hire place?


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Do you have details of the bike hire place?



checking them out but if you have details of a local place in Nerja, that would really help.


----------



## beastie (19 Aug 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I gather you and i differ in opinion RE what is an entertaining bike race. For me, and again this is my opinion, the Eneco did not fall into the category of entertaining - regardless of how many ex world champions there were.


Did you watch the stage that wellens won? I thought that was very good.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Aug 2014)

beastie said:


> Did you watch the stage that wellens won? I thought that was very good.


Yeh i did and i don't mean to belittle the race, i just don't think it was in the same league as the dauphine for example.


----------



## beastie (19 Aug 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Yeh i did and i don't mean to belittle the race, i just don't think it was in the same league as the dauphine for example.


The last stage of the dauphine was a cracker. The rest were nowt special. It all depends on what type of stage, rider you prefer I suppose. If more one week races had stage design like the Eneco, where a classics rider can prevail, then I would be all for it. In fact if a 3 week GT had a parcours with only one or two MTF, a cobbled stage, a hilly cobbled stage, a very long hilly stage, a long TT, a MTT, a TTT, 6/7 sprint stages and the rest medium mountains with some dirt roads then I would be all for that too.


----------



## uclown2002 (20 Aug 2014)

Apologies if this is posted elsewhere but is quite funny:-


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iFdJRvXDQM


----------



## Hont (20 Aug 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Apologies if this is posted elsewhere but is quite funny:-




"But Dave, Monaco doesn't have any World Tour events."


----------



## MisterStan (20 Aug 2014)

Rapha had to discount our kit.... this never happens to Man United!


----------



## tug benson (20 Aug 2014)

Welsh crash magnet


----------



## montage (21 Aug 2014)

Froome has been training in the USA with Levi L ? wtf?


----------



## The Couch (22 Aug 2014)

montage said:


> Froome has been training in the USA with Levi L ? wtf?


Maybe he gave some pointers to Leip on how to use inhalers?


----------



## RobNewcastle (22 Aug 2014)

Assuming Froome doesn't lose anytime in the first week including the mountain stage on the Sunday then that will set him up for the TT where he should be able to put serious time into rivals. 

There's a tough mountain stage the day after the TT but it looks like the Vuelta will be won or lost in stages 14,15,16 at the back end of week 2. As seen in the tour anything can happen though and it'll probably be very close going into the final mountain stage.

For Quintana to win it'll probably be how much he can limit his losses in the TT and see if he can distance Froome early on. If Froome rides himself into form and gains time in the TT it could be curtains for everyone. Ofcourse Bertie's secret training may do both of them, haha

Can't wait for this!


----------



## huwsparky (22 Aug 2014)

Looking forward to this now. I hope Froome has a bit of luck, but I suppose you make your own luck right?


----------



## RobNewcastle (22 Aug 2014)

I think you do to a degree but he has been unlucky, I don't think there was much he could do about that first crash in the tour. 

I'm interested to see how some of the Sky riders do, Sitsou, Kennaugh, Deignan, Cataldo. They have the experience of the likes of Knees too but both Cataldo and Deignan looked very strong in the Giro. Sick of seeing too many sky riders just not perform (Lopez springs to mind straight away).


----------



## montage (22 Aug 2014)

I don't recall lopez ever being that great, not really sure where all the fuss over him has come from


----------



## MisterStan (22 Aug 2014)

Horner is out according to inrng


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Horner is out according to inrng



Oh, I'm so sad about that. Boo-hoo.


----------



## Hont (22 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Horner is out according to inrng



Confirmed here...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chris-horner-out-of-vuelta-a-espana-due-to-low-cortisol-levels

Well done Lampre. Almost makes up for them signing him in the first place.


----------



## Hont (22 Aug 2014)

Oops, just seen this posted on the Horner thread.


----------



## MisterStan (22 Aug 2014)

Hont said:


> Oops, just seen this posted on the Horner thread.


Ditto!


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Aug 2014)

Just noticed on the team introduction highlights on eurosport that all the Belkin riders thought it necessary to take two bottles each onto the red ramp.


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2014)

So a short TTT to kick off...
_The most precarious section of the course comes right at the outset, as the teams will tackle a brief section of cobbles after rolling down the start ramp on the Calle Sevilla_
Will Froome negotiate it safely???????


----------



## gavroche (23 Aug 2014)

Is it shown on itv4 this year? Can't see it advertised anywhere.


----------



## gavroche (23 Aug 2014)

User said:


> highlights tonight at 10 pm and 7pm for the other stages...except when live football on then 10pm...


Thanks


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2014)

Blimey that's narrow


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2014)

Amazing ride from Movistar.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Aug 2014)

Drunken Punditry choices rock!!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Aug 2014)

Well I was going to say a Cannondale TTT swansong before that bunch of Movi stars did their thing!

Whether down to the course, it was pretty exciting as 'prologue' stages go over such a paltry distance. I noticed that 36 seconds off the block that Katusha were already out of shape. Hmmm.

Orica set the benchmark and if I'm honest I'd have had them down as winners today if prompted. It looked as if some teams were deliberately making the best of some extra long turns via their respective (and expendable) power-men, leading to the skinnied down finishes...that and the narrow parts of the course making such a tactic easier to fulfill.

I'm glad that Quintana had a dig - I picked it up too; Valverde eh? Hopefully this Vuelta should put to bed any question over who is, and should be, top boy.

And what a great shame about Horner...old news I know.  And even more distressing for those who like a cleaner sport, that Vinokourov has been charged with bribery over the 2010 Liege race. If you haven't seen it...
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQqQIwAQ&url=http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/othersports/cycling/11047484/Alexandre-Vinokourov-charged-with-bribery-and-accused-of-paying-rival-in-Liege-Bastogne-Liege.html&ei=Xhr5U9i8KYHIyAOwwYKYBQ&usg=AFQjCNHLu_0YT-HTvtQz8qbZBi7o9eEwlg&sig2=KCv7gA9b6AAxNz2g_2ur6w

Whilst I feel sorry for the likes of Aru, it's a shame that this years TDF winner came from anything to do with this nasty piece of work.

But, I'm looking forward to a possible Degenkolb versus Bouhanni sprint finish tomorrow...


----------



## RobNewcastle (24 Aug 2014)

Awesome ride by Movistar. Surprised Sky were that far behind and that's a pretty disappointing start but I guess the main thing is nobody crashed! You could tell Froome was disappointed because results like that eat into potential gains in the TT. Can't imagine Quintana would've thought he'd have almost a 30 second advantage but a very long way to go.


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2014)

I didn't see the stage on TV but saw a report that said Sky only had the bare 5 in a group at the finish. Anyone know who got dropped?


----------



## tigger (24 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> I didn't see the stage on TV but saw a report that said Sky only had the bare 5 in a group at the finish. Anyone know who got dropped?



Cataldo, Knees Siutsou and Rowe were dropped Rich. I didn't see the stage so don't know if that was the plan? Given the result it can't have gone to plan I suppose


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2014)

tigger said:


> Cataldo, Knees Siutsou and Rowe were dropped Rich. I didn't see the stage so don't know if that was the plan? Given the result it can't have gone to plan I suppose


True, it may have been a plan or it could be an early sign of weakness - time will tell I guess.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Aug 2014)

Cataldo is a former Italian national time trial champion and Siutsou is a powerhouse so something's wrong if they dropped out because they couldn't handle the pace...


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2014)

Bouhanni by a street - relatively easy anyway


----------



## Monsieur Remings (24 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Bouhanni by a street - relatively easy anyway



It was a faultless lead-out by the FDJ lads...before the crucial turns they were already in a great position which they held. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> It was a faultless lead-out by the FDJ lads...before the crucial turns they were already in a great position which they held. Fantastic stuff.


It was a bit odd I thought. Did you see that one of the dropped FDJ riders overtook the field to do the last lead-out stint, which indicates that the other teams weren't going at it full bore.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Cataldo is a former Italian national time trial champion and Siutsou is a powerhouse so something's wrong if they dropped out because they couldn't handle the pace...



Yeahhbutt as soon as they join "The Dark Side" all thought of personal domestic achievements go out of the window and they simply have to do the best job as part of the domestique.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (24 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> It was a bit odd I thought. Did you see that one of the dropped FDJ riders overtook the field to do the last lead-out stint, which indicates that the other teams weren't going at it full bore.



I didn't notice that no.

I remember before that turn there was a lone FDJ rider a few yards out in front...it looked as if he was trying to bring the rest of the lead out up to him whilst the other teams were jostling for position, but from that point on there were only 3 of them including Bouhanni. Cannondale seemed to have serious intentions just before they reached the last 1km too.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> It was a bit odd I thought. Did you see that one of the dropped FDJ riders overtook the field to do the last lead-out stint, which indicates that the other teams weren't going at it full bore.



I spotted that whilst watching the highlights, Soupe appeared at the front just after the last lead-out rider dropped off.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> I spotted that whilst watching the highlights, Soupe appeared at the front just after the last lead-out rider dropped off.



And was credited by Bouhanni for the last leadout.

Have to say I didn't think FDJ would get it together, but their leadout train was spot on, while Giant's ... wasn't.


----------



## The Couch (25 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> ... but their leadout train was spot on, while Giant's ... wasn't.


Spot on, is probably a bit too optimistic 
The last guy before Bouhanni came too early to the front and had to slow down the pace a bit, Bouhanni was a bit lucky Soupe went to the front just in time before the other guy dropped off. Still... it was better than the rest 

Nice placing of Stuyven (not even a sprinter) to have picked up Bouhanni's wheel and hung on to it till the sprint started.

Betancur already looking as lively as he did in last year's Vuelta. The Sporza (belgian sport channel) commentators called him actually "the fatty"  when they saw him arriving about a minute after the peloton. 
Weird guy that... such potential but so irregular (he could potentially be worse than Thomas De Gendt, since Betancur's climbing potential is much higher)


----------



## The Couch (25 Aug 2014)

Van Rensburg again in the attack (as he was yesterday)... unfortunately there is a Spanish rider from Caja Rural in the escape as well, so chances are small he'll get anything for it (like a combative rider bonus)


----------



## HF2300 (25 Aug 2014)

The Couch said:


> ... Still... it was better than the rest



Everything's relative.



The Couch said:


> Van Rensburg again in the attack (as he was yesterday)... unfortunately there is a Spanish rider from Caja Rural in the escape as well, so chances are small he'll get anything for it (like a combative rider bonus)



Came close to picking van Rensburg for my fantasy team, sort of wish I had now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Aug 2014)

The Couch said:


> Betancur already looking as lively as he did in last year's Vuelta. The Sporza (belgian sport channel) commentators called him actually "the fatty"  when they saw him arriving about a minute after the peloton.
> Weird guy that... such potential but so irregular (he could potentially be worse than Thomas De Gendt, since Betancur's climbing potential is much higher)



He's basically on a personal protest against his team.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Aug 2014)

But Matthews had that all the way - I really like the way he rides, and tactically he's so often spot on for someone so relatively young.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Aug 2014)

See Valverde was on the deck late on, lost 7"


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2014)

I was distraught that Valverde wasn't able to defend the red jersey after his off.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Aug 2014)

This may have been mentioned earlier, but I just watched the ITV highlights programme and I thought the coverage, direction and continuity of the race was completely lame.
There were half arsed shots of distant egrets and beaches from afar for what seemed like minutes. Do these TV people have any clue?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 Aug 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> This may have been mentioned earlier, but I just watched the ITV highlights programme and I thought the coverage, direction and continuity of the race was completely lame.
> There were half arsed shots of distant egrets and beaches from afar for what seemed like minutes. Do these TV people have any clue?


I hear ya, but the TV coverage is also aimed at potential tourists, so they use it as a kind of advert for the country or region I guess.


----------



## The Couch (26 Aug 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He's basically on a personal protest against his team.


Or maybe he just doesn't like the hot Spanish weather?


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Aug 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> This may have been mentioned earlier, but I just watched the ITV highlights programme and I thought the coverage, direction and continuity of the race was completely lame.
> There were half arsed shots of distant egrets and beaches from afar for what seemed like minutes. Do these TV people have any clue?


Commentary is a bit sad too. Assume the pictures come from Spanish TV?


----------



## montage (26 Aug 2014)

watching the live pictures and something struck me.

The Astana kit really is truly terrible


----------



## jarlrmai (26 Aug 2014)

The ITV and Eurosport pictures looked identical from what I saw, that was a fun run in to the finish yesterday,

Sky team went missing a bit though...


----------



## Hont (26 Aug 2014)

Anyone see Reynes nearly causing a post-finish line pile up by banging his handlebars so hard his front wheel jumped about a foot to the left. Just missed the guy behind (which I think was the red jersey - Matthews)

That would have been comedy gold.


----------



## tug benson (26 Aug 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> The ITV and Eurosport pictures looked identical from what I saw, that was a fun run in to the finish yesterday,
> 
> Sky team went missing a bit though...


On the flat/sprinters stage froome always seems to be in his own


----------



## tug benson (26 Aug 2014)

That cat 2 climb today in that heat looked tough


----------



## jarlrmai (26 Aug 2014)

climbing in the heat is hell.


----------



## jarlrmai (26 Aug 2014)

tug benson said:


> On the flat/sprinters stage froome always seems to be in his own



Maybe they let him go with the pack and hold back the team for the hills.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Aug 2014)

Watched it live today at the finish. Really hot, not temps id want to be riding in.

now staying in the same hotel as bmc, cannondale and europcar, will see if I can get some pics up. Buses parked right outside.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Aug 2014)

View from hotel room


----------



## jarlrmai (26 Aug 2014)

Nip down and pick us up some "spare" wheels.


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> View attachment 54427
> View from hotel room



Where are you staying? I'm in nerja at the moment and will be hiring a bike so I can ride to Friday's stage.

As some said, the heat here is somet else. I will be try to get as high up as possible but we will see.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Aug 2014)

I


uphillstruggler said:


> Where are you staying? I'm in nerja at the moment and will be hiring a bike so I can ride to Friday's stage.
> 
> As some said, the heat here is somet else. I will be try to get as high up as possible but we will see.


We are in cordoba today then la zubia tomorrow and thurs. Will pick up tomorrows stage as we move hotels.


----------



## The Couch (27 Aug 2014)

Wow, Degenkolb really made a great Kittel-impersonation yesterday, winning with like 3 bike-lengths ahead of the next guy.

Have to say, I don't quite agree with Daniel Martin's tactics though.
There isn't any issue positioning him in the front of the peloton, even nothing wrong with doing this in the final hundreds of meters, but also sprinting... it seems a bit too dangerous for me. (Wasn't one of Talansky's falls in this year's Tour also because he decided to sprint with the sprinters from a reduced peloton?)

He was perfectly placed (riding in 2nd place in Tony Martin's wheel till about 200m of the finish line), but even then he "only" managed 5th place... I realize 5th place is still pretty darn good, but - personally - I believe the useless waste of energy and the potential danger of getting in-between the weaving sprinters (especially when you're not used to it, since he isn't a sprinter) isn't worth it.
He probably was hoping to get a top 3 finish and snag some bonus seconds, but surely he must realize that with a peloton that still has a decent size of about 50-ish riders he better keep his powder dry for a better suited moment.

Then again... his tactics do bring in nice fantasy points 


Cancellara, Sagan, Boonen and Gilbert all clearly still have/want to build their form (for the WC RR)
Low level GC-favourites Cunego, Arredondo and JVDB are all out of a decent GC with yesterday's ride


----------



## Wafer (27 Aug 2014)

Hah, I noticed you'd snuck up to 2nd already! Little annoyed with myself for picking, then removing Dan Martin at the moment!


----------



## JBGooner (27 Aug 2014)

What's happened to Sky - 15th place in the team classification after yesterday. 

Brailsford losing it a bit? Everyone else catching up with their training methods? 

Big blunder not signing up the Yates brothers, but probably better for them to be at OGE.


----------



## The Couch (27 Aug 2014)

JBGooner said:


> What's happened to Sky - 15th place in the team classification after yesterday.


No need in draining their energyby having "the domestiques" following the pace during the kind of stages we had in the past 2 days. They don't really have the riders that could win those type of races (in current form/stage in their career) and they don't need to maintain a good GC, since they aren't a real valid replacement anyway at the moment (Nieve is their only other top 10 GC threat at best and he is actually the only one bothering to stay with Froome and/or the head of the race)
b.t.w. it is probably a sign that the rest of the team really is committed to help/protect Froome as much as possible in the more dangerous (mountainous) stages

Teams like Belkin, Garmin, Movistar, Katusha (currently) have multiple guys going for GC and/or have guys who think they could have won/placed well in past stages


----------



## The Couch (27 Aug 2014)

Well... that's interesting from Froome 
.. I'll take those seconds, thank you


----------



## Chris Norton (27 Aug 2014)

Another hot day. Don't really look like racing. Wouldn't blame them at 41 degrees.


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2014)

Chris Norton said:


> Another hot day. Don't really look like racing. Wouldn't blame them at 41 degrees.



Dan Martin posted on face pants a couple days ago that he got through 10-12 litres of water in a stage.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Aug 2014)

Were they really doing 60-70km/h on the flat at about 30km to go as they were showing on the TV?


----------



## RobNewcastle (28 Aug 2014)

Interested to see today's first summit finish albeit a small one. Should be a decent indicator of where people are at form wise.


----------



## The Couch (28 Aug 2014)

Hmmm... almost 10 minutes for the escape with "only" 65km to go. 
This could be a bit late that they start eating into this lead (although it's in the peloton's advantage that there are only 2 leaders and Mas - the best climber of the 2 - isn't a great climber by all means)


----------



## tug benson (28 Aug 2014)

First summit finish about to come up..This should be a cracker, eurosport talked to froome and he said he was going to TT up it..I cant see him doing that.


----------



## tug benson (28 Aug 2014)

the 2 in the breakaway have lost a load of time over the last 25k now just 1.45 in front with 10k to go


----------



## tug benson (28 Aug 2014)

Offt what a climb


----------



## RobNewcastle (28 Aug 2014)

What a finish.....type of climb that suited Valverde but to see Contador up there with Froome was impressive. Maybe we will get to see the big guns really right it out in this tour......they'll both be riding themselves into better form too. Contador has clearly been sandbagging, lol Froome has to be pleased given you'd imagine he'll put time into people in the TT. My stream kept cutting out, what happened to Quintana?


----------



## jifdave (28 Aug 2014)

RobNewcastle said:


> What a finish.....type of climb that suited Valverde but to see Contador up there with Froome was impressive. Maybe we will get to see the big guns really right it out in this tour......they'll both be riding themselves into better form too. Contador has clearly been sandbagging, lol Froome has to be pleased given you'd imagine he'll put time into people in the TT. My stream kept cutting out, what happened to Quintana?


he seemed to not be able to last the pace..... when froome chased valverde quintana just didnt have it in the tiny legs


----------



## RobNewcastle (28 Aug 2014)

Ah ok cheers and yeah I've just seen the highlights uploaded to Steephill page. We'll probably see the real Quintana on the longer climbs of 10km +. Could be an interesting little battle within Movistar there.

Froome and Contador have to be feeling the best after that, you have the feeling that these two will hit form come the final week. Probably these two plus Quintana to contest it, Valverde will get dropped on the big climbs later on I reckon.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Aug 2014)

Fantastic to watch. Was 2km from the end and there was about 10 of them together.

The other colombian from OCE who looks about 12 looked impressive.

Got a wave and a nod of thanks from kennaugh. Guess it was good to hear an english voice above the espanol.


----------



## montage (28 Aug 2014)

Good finish - far too early to draw conclusions though!


----------



## RobNewcastle (28 Aug 2014)

True very early....


----------



## dragon72 (28 Aug 2014)

Uran a whole minute back. I was expecting more from Rigo after his great performance in the jeeroe.


----------



## jarlrmai (28 Aug 2014)

Just watched that final climb, brutal stuff amazing to see all the big guys fighting out.


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Aug 2014)

I don't think Quintana has too much of a sprint finish in him, more of a diesel engine type but with higher gearing than most.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 Aug 2014)

Really enjoyed that final climb, very entertaining.


----------



## montage (29 Aug 2014)

Froome down, not looking great


----------



## The Couch (29 Aug 2014)

Movistar (and Tinkoff) is acting on their best behaviour again by puling the peloton while Froome is struggling to get back


----------



## jifdave (29 Aug 2014)

The Couch said:


> Movistar (and Tinkoff) is acting on their best behaviour again by puling the peloton while Froome is struggling to get back


where you watching


----------



## JBGooner (29 Aug 2014)

Heard someone say once that Froome's style of riding i.e. always looking at him stem  is going to cause him a lot of crashes.


----------



## Beebo (29 Aug 2014)

Froome back in the peloton now, thanks to work from Team Sky 
updates coming via the Vuelta website, which isnt great.
http://www.lavuelta.com/14/en/online/index.html?e=7


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2014)

JBGooner said:


> Heard someone say once that Froome's style of riding i.e. always looking at him stem  is going to cause him a lot of crashes.


Reading Sean Yate's book and he says that if something is going to happen, it always happens to Froomey, that's his luck.


----------



## tug benson (29 Aug 2014)

Crackle said:


> Reading Sean Yate's book and he says that if something is going to happen, it always happens to Froomey, that's his luck.


 Am sure i read a pro saying (i cant rememeber his name) that Froomes problem is he didn't go to the British youth training camps, so really he didn't know how to race a bike properly


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Aug 2014)

tug benson said:


> Am sure i read a pro saying (i cant rememeber his name) that Froomes problem is he didn't go to the _*British *_youth training camps, so really he didn't know how to race a bike properly


 
That's hardly surprising though is it?


----------



## jarlrmai (29 Aug 2014)

Is there an overview of his early training? I heard he did a lot of turbo training work, is the over simplified view that he trained to put out the watts but not how to handle a bike?


----------



## The Couch (29 Aug 2014)

jifdave said:


> where you watching


Nah, don't think there is any tv-coverage before 4 o'clock (Spanish time). But I am somewhat following it via tickers (Sporza and Cyclingnews).


----------



## tug benson (29 Aug 2014)

ryder hesjedal goes down then the motorbike drives over his bike


----------



## jarlrmai (29 Aug 2014)

was he in a breakaway?


----------



## tug benson (29 Aug 2014)

Aye


----------



## jifdave (29 Aug 2014)

and people say froome doesnt have a racing brain


----------



## jarlrmai (29 Aug 2014)

Crafty 2 seconds there all helps when the TT comes around


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2014)

anybody willing to donate chris froome a pair of stabilisers,


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2014)

Why *does* he stare at the stem all the time? Somebody must have pointed out to him that it isn't a great idea when in a fast-moving peloton!


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Aug 2014)

I've seen him staring at other peoples stems too.


----------



## HF2300 (29 Aug 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> I've seen him staring at other peoples stems too.



There's photographic evidence on chrisfroomelookingatstems, but it's still pot luck whether he'll be looking at the right stem at the right time to spot the crash coming.


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Aug 2014)

Surely as the worlds premier stem staring expert he is never looking at the wrong stem.


----------



## smutchin (29 Aug 2014)

Maybe if a few other riders stared at their stem more they'd win as many races as Froome.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Aug 2014)

Or crash more often.


----------



## MisterStan (30 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> Maybe if a few other riders stared at their stem more they'd win as many races as Froome.


How many races has he won this year?


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> How many races has he won this year?




He won the ... who can look at there stem first, race.


----------



## smutchin (30 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> How many races has he won this year?



Oman and Romandie, GC and an individual stage of each.


----------



## thom (30 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> How many races has he won this year?


Who cares about that ? 
The question you ought to ask is how many races has he won in his career with his individual riding style ?


----------



## tug benson (30 Aug 2014)

bouhanni wins


----------



## Boon 51 (30 Aug 2014)

I bet a few of the bigger teams are looking at Bouhanni now.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Aug 2014)

Hasn't Bouhanni already signed for Cofidis, back at the beginning of the month?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2014)

Yes, he is off to Cofidis. Very bizarre decision.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Aug 2014)

It was so easy to call today's winner, given the cross winds and the hard stage. Bouhanni is a real strong man. Would be nice to see him go for a few 1 dayers.

I thought the comments on ITV4 were a little poor about Quintana. He is always going to struggle with the fast boys on the flat simply because of his size and power.

Valverdi "oh it was all confusing and I didn't know Quintana had been dropped"


----------



## The Couch (30 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Valverdi "oh it was all confusing and I didn't know Quintana had been dropped"


"But luckily *grumble*grumble* he made it back"


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Aug 2014)

And tomorrow, with a rest day then a time trial to follow, he will blow them all away.


----------



## jarlrmai (30 Aug 2014)

The Quintana suited stages are going to be really interesting if Valverde is still in red.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> The Quintana suited stages are going to be really interesting if Valverde is still in red.


_Hopefully_, Valverde will be suitably rewarded for his 'loyalty' when Quintana somehow fails to notice that his teammate has taken a break/had a puncture/looked over his shoulder/whatever ...


----------



## Berties (31 Aug 2014)

Nice to see peter Sagan up front,he's obviously not enjoyed the heat of the south!


----------



## RobNewcastle (31 Aug 2014)

Apart from wanting to see Froome steam off on the upcoming climbs the added interest in the Vuelta is the hope of seeing Quintana burn Valverde off. Has a bit of the Contador/Armstrong at Astana feel doesn't it.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2014)

RobNewcastle said:


> Apart from wanting to see Froome steam off on the upcoming climbs the added interest in the Vuelta is the hope of seeing Quintana burn Valverde off. Has a bit of the Contador/Armstrong at Astana feel doesn't it.


Or for those of us with longer memories - Lemond/Hinault at La Vie Claire in 1986!


----------



## RobNewcastle (31 Aug 2014)

Spot on though I didn't start watching the tour until 1989. You're bang on there though!


----------



## Rob88 (31 Aug 2014)

RobNewcastle said:


> Apart from wanting to see Froome steam off on the upcoming climbs the added interest in the Vuelta is the hope of seeing Quintana burn Valverde off. Has a bit of the Contador/Armstrong at Astana feel doesn't it.


After seeing the way Valverde won the San Sebastian classic and they way he rode the last 3K at or on the front, shredding the prize guys on the way to a superb win on stage 6 it is obvious he's in the form of his life, like Nibali in the tour it has come together for him at the critical time. I wouldn't mind an outside bet that Valverde pulls it off - or at least between them he and Quintana work Froomie over.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Aug 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Or for those of us with longer memories - Lemond/Hinault at La Vie Claire in 1986!



I feel oddly sorry for Quintana. I felt his team let him down badly yesterday and was lucky that other teams pulled his group back to the front. I say oddly sorry because he is at the top of his game and doing something I would love to do so I shouldn't feel sorry for the bloke.


----------



## tug benson (31 Aug 2014)

Dirty Bertie attacks


----------



## montage (31 Aug 2014)

Froome looks wreccked


----------



## tug benson (31 Aug 2014)

Anacona takes the stage


----------



## tug benson (31 Aug 2014)

froome totally out of it


----------



## Crackle (31 Aug 2014)

Some surprises there then.


----------



## montage (31 Aug 2014)

Froome should take red following the TT - if he doesn't, we know where his form lies


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Aug 2014)

Good finish by Contador, strong attack that.


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Aug 2014)

montage said:


> Froome should take red following the TT - if he doesn't, we know where his form lies


As he's looking at the moment Froome is going to need a minute or more over Quintana after the tt to have a chance.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Aug 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> As he's looking at the moment Froome is going to need a minute or more over Quintana after the tt to have a chance.


Not sure how you work that out from being just 20s down on the first major test in week 1. The tt will provide a helpful clue, albeit i 
cant see much of a gap between froome & contador.


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Not sure how you work that out from being just 20s down on the first major test in week 1. The tt will provide a helpful clue, albeit i
> cant see much of a gap between froome & contador.


Once it gets hillier as he looks, to me, right now, Quintana will just take more and more time from Froome. Contador looks like Quintanas biggest threat at the moment, again to me.
For full disclosure, Quintana is my favourite.


----------



## MisterStan (31 Aug 2014)

It looked to me like Bertie struck while Froome was stuck at the back of the pack. I'd say he still sees Froome as his biggest threat and have to say that was a cracking move.


----------



## tug benson (31 Aug 2014)

I have a feeling froome is saving himself a bit..he knows they ave many more hard days


----------



## Crackle (31 Aug 2014)

If Froome is bluffing it's a good bluff. When Dan Martin attacked, he dragged everyone forward and Froome went to the back. Prior to that, Sky had not been setting a huge pace but as a team they've looked strong. Contador has got to be the biggest surprise. The question is how much has he done on the bike and will he start to fade as the race progresses. Quintana seems to be riding himself in but he always looks vulnerable on the flat stages, luckily there aren't too many and Rodriguez looks strong too


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Aug 2014)

Even Kennaugh was pulling away from him and had to keep slowing down.


----------



## uclown2002 (31 Aug 2014)

Bluffing my arse!


----------



## 400bhp (31 Aug 2014)

tug benson said:


> I have a feeling froome is saving himself a bit..he knows they ave many more hard days



No way. He was blowing from his arse on the first mountain top finish, viewed from my own eyes 2km out.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Aug 2014)

MisterStan said:


> It looked to me like Bertie struck while Froome was stuck at the back of the pack. I'd say he still sees Froome as his biggest threat and have to say that was a cracking move.



That's exactly what he said in an interview,


----------



## RobNewcastle (31 Aug 2014)

Froome wasn't bluffing he was struggling there just as Quintana was slightly off pace on Friday. Froome isn't in tip top form but as he's said he'll try and ride into form and try and limit losses first week. The surprise is Contador going on the attack and not just hanging on. I saw a video clip where he said he'd had 16 days without training.........lol Question is as someone else said above can he stick the pace going deep into the 3rd week of the race or will he just get stronger? Quintana looks like he'll be bang on form for the big climbs. There'll be plenty of twists in this race yet.

Froome needs to recover and lay it down on the TT, make a statement. If he can't gain an advantage on tues then you'd have to say it's leaning towards Quintana or dirty Bertie.


----------



## cd365 (31 Aug 2014)

My wife asked me today who the GC boys were after explaining she said I thought there was a new team, I tried so hard not to laugh


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Aug 2014)

The TT is a dangerous place to absolutely have to make up time on your rivals.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Aug 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> The TT is a dangerous place to absolutely have to make up time on your rivals.



Rubbish. It's the most clinical.


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Aug 2014)

I see your point but it can go wrong in a TT and there's no team to get you back into it.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Aug 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I see your point but it can go wrong in a TT and there's no team to get you back into it.



You said make up time not lose time. Try taking more than a minute out of your rivals on a stage. Very very difficutl and perhaps these days Quintana and Froome (ignoring Nibali as he's not around) are the only ones capable of doing this. A TT is the one place where the very top end TTers can take minutes out of their rivals. A TT finds you out but then again a 3 week tour does eventually anyway.


----------



## beastie (31 Aug 2014)

Froome looked to be struggling from the moment Dan Martin went, but it was wet and cool, conditions that he doesn't really like. Clenbutador is always tactically spot on isn't he. It's a shame that his digs don't quite sting like they used to.  Quintana will come better as the race goes on. The big surprise to me was that Purito looks very good also. We will know what's what by this time next week, I expect Quintana to put the hurt on big time when the HC climbs come along.


----------



## RobNewcastle (1 Sep 2014)

The Vuelta's just warming up man, there's still 6 summit finishes to go! The change from hot to cooler/wet conditions often catches a few riders out. It's far too early to say who is going to win as there's some monster stages to come where people can lose bucket loads of time. Froome lost 20 odd seconds yesterday but in the grand scheme of things with the TT to come tomorrow it's hardly definitive.

Quality race so far, loving it. Love Froome to win, after that Quintana


----------



## NorvernRob (1 Sep 2014)

I'd love Froome to win and one day complete the set of GT's. Despite his success he has a massive amount of knockers and gets a lot of criticism, often from Wiggins fanboys who don't like the fact that Froome is simply a far stronger GC rider.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> I'd love Froome to win and one day complete the set of GT's. Despite his success he has a massive amount of knockers and gets a lot of criticism, often from Wiggins fanboys who don't like the fact that Froome is simply a far stronger GC rider.


His success so far has been quite limited in quantity, hasn't it (but not quality as it includes TdF). He won Romardie and the Dauphine as well as TdF in 2012, which was a bit of an annnus mirabilis, he coulda shoulda woulda but didn't win the Vuelta in '11, and before that he was pretty much anonymous. I may have missed some bits out.

Can't say I warm to the guy, as he seems a bit of a Zola Budd character to me, but on form he's a hell of a rider, which is what matters really.

I'm rooting for Dan Martin, in a rather muted way.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Sep 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> I'd love Froome to win and one day complete the set of GT's. Despite his success he has a massive amount of knockers and gets a lot of criticism, often from Wiggins fanboys who don't like the fact that Froome is simply a far stronger GC rider.


Can we please not turn this into a Wiggins/Froome debate - there are plenty of threads for that if you want to light that particular fuse.


----------



## NorvernRob (1 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Can we please not turn this into a Wiggins/Froome debate - there are plenty of threads for that if you want to light that particular fuse.



No debate from me, simply saying I'd like Froome to win regardless of where he was born or what his popularity is.


----------



## jifdave (1 Sep 2014)

so out of the top 6 how will they fare tomorrow and who will be in red.

finish order:
1,froome 2, valverde, 3, contador, 4, quintana, 5, rodriquez, 6, anacona (i dont know anacona skill level at tt)

so then gc after will be:
1,froome 2, valverde, 3, contador, 4, quintana, 5, anacona, 6, rodriguez

tony martin to win by about 25mins like usual


----------



## Crackle (1 Sep 2014)

Quintana and Rodriguez to go backwards for certain. The rest, I dunno. I'm just going to enjoy watching it instead.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Sep 2014)

Out of the top 6 I'd say it's really difficult to call between Contador and Froome for 1st. Contador is a demon descender which will be to his advantage. As is Valverde but I think Froome and Contador will be overall quicker. Rodriguez is pants for sure.

I believe Anacona is actually pretty good on a hilly TT. I love the fact his dad wanted to call him Winnen after the Dutch cyclist Peter Winnen, but never saw how it was written and assumed Winner was correct. Would be lovely if this story wasn't an urban myth.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Sep 2014)

Yeah, why not call him Peter? Much less room for error.


----------



## jifdave (1 Sep 2014)

i forgot it was a big descent..... hmmm i'll stick with my prediction


----------



## 400bhp (1 Sep 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Yeah, why not call him Peter? Much less room for error.



Well, that'd simply be Pedro so would be boring I suppose.

I find it odd that first names are "translated". What's that all about then.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> Well, that'd simply be Pedro so would be boring I suppose.
> 
> I find it odd that first names are "translated". What's that all about then.


But without translation it would have been exotic, how many Colombian Peters are there?


----------



## 400bhp (1 Sep 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> But without translation it would have been exotic, how many Colombian Peters are there?



I know but it'd just confuse people. "I'm Peter", "Pedro?" "No, Peter", "Yeah,Pedro"? Noooo, Peter etc etc.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> I know but it'd just confuse people. "I'm Peter", "Pedro?" "No, Peter", "Yeah,Pedro"? Noooo, Peter etc etc.


In my head it's more like a bugs bunny cartoon.
Peter.
Pedro.
Peter.
Pedro.
Pedro.
Peter.
Now you've got it.


----------



## Ganymede (1 Sep 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> But without translation it would have been exotic, how many Colombian Peters are there?


When I went to Costa Rica a few years ago, everyone was called things like Brian and Kathleen and Colin and even Tweed. I believe soaps may be the culprit, plus a bit of missionary-ing I guess.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Sep 2014)

Ganymede said:


> When I went to Costa Rica a few years ago, everyone was called things like Brian and Kathleen and Colin and even Tweed. I believe soaps may be the culprit, plus a bit of missionary-ing I guess.


Were you at an all inclusive resort that you stayed in for two weeks?


----------



## Ganymede (1 Sep 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Were you at an all inclusive resort that you stayed in for two weeks?


No - all local people I met. Costa Rica is very egalitarian and extremely friendly! Perhaps I should have specified that they were locals. Brian took us to the (Catholic) Cathedral and I asked him if his family were Catholics. "No, Jehovah's Witness" he said.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Sep 2014)

Ganymede said:


> No - all local people I met. Costa Rica is very egalitarian and extremely friendly! Perhaps I should have specified that they were locals. Brian took us to the (Catholic) Cathedral and I asked him if his family were Catholics. "No, Jehovah's Witness" he said.


I was only asking because i know how those all inclusive places can fuddle the mind with all their free beer, wine and rum.


----------



## Ganymede (1 Sep 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> I was only asking because i know how those all inclusive places can fuddle the mind with all their free beer, wine and rum.


Heavens, how debauched....!


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Sep 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Heavens, how debauched....!


Hell if you think drinking is debauched it's probably best if i don't describe the other stuff that happened.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Sep 2014)

Tony Martin, Fab Candelabra, then Froome..


----------



## Beebo (2 Sep 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Tony Martin, Fab Candelabra, then Froome..


I'd pay money to watch Tony Marttin riding one handed holding a huge candelabra, and still winning the TT.


----------



## jifdave (2 Sep 2014)

It strikes me as unusual that the GC guys are off at two minute intervals. Froome has Rodriguez in front of him so has a fairly gentle paced hare to chase.


----------



## Shadow (2 Sep 2014)

Just looked at the start list and seen Betancur is third, not first, off the ramp. Has he been losing some weight over the last 9 days?!!


----------



## Shadow (2 Sep 2014)

User3094 said:


> Got a linky?


La Vuelta's own website - http://www.lavuelta.com/14/es/online/index.html?e=10


----------



## jifdave (2 Sep 2014)

The cycling news tour tracker app is excellent for updates and start times


----------



## jifdave (2 Sep 2014)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/vuelta-a-espana-a-time-trial-of-two-halves good description of todays stage


----------



## MisterStan (2 Sep 2014)

Bike swaps likely then...


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

A bit late perhaps, but wanted to comment on Anacona's victory...

Missed most of the race on Sunday, only saw the final 4km, but I did see a replay of the last 20 km on Eurosport yesterday.
Gotta say I was mighty impressed by his performance, when he was ahead with Moreno and Jungels (which had already happened in the replay), he clearly did most of the work to try to get the time needed to go for the red jersey (often after releasing the lead, he hooked back into 2nd position, since the other guys realized he was most interested in establishing a big lead).
After all that work he still managed to drop them both (with neither of them being bad climbers either).... impressive!

With that form he might hold on for a top 15-10 placing as well.

Small side comment:
We didn't see anything of the other leaders/escape group, but still weird that Hesjedal didn't manage to do better, he was supposed to be co-leader of the team, right?


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Shadow said:


> Just looked at the start list and seen Betancur is third, not first, off the ramp. Has he been losing some weight over the last 9 days?!!


Naaah, probably he doesn't want to end in last position cause that could perhaps be perceived as showing interest in something

He did well in the TT allowing Klemme and Pelucchi to "gain" some more time to take the lantern rouge


Looking at Sergent's intermediate times (comparing to the others) it looks like there is possibility to gain time on all parts of the TT, but it does seem that the impact of the very long descend (after 12km) won't make that much time up compared to the 1st/climb part


----------



## jifdave (2 Sep 2014)

Craddock and popovych going well...


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Degenkolb does almost as good:


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Although Sinkeldam does better than all of the previous (in the wrong direction though):

Needless to say, as happens many times during these TTs the official site is showing some signs of fatigue


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Is Martin training if the UCI ever make the rules harder for him to win a TT? (obliging him to pushing guys along) 





Anyway, he just set the best time at the 1st intermediate point, so - considering that is his least suited part of the stage - it's looking like it will have to be a GC guy who is gonna beat him today


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Well, according to Martin standards it's only a small margin at the finish line so far (11s ahead of Cancellara), so maybe Froome that has all of a sudden found his best form (and descending skills) could take this


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Jerome Coppel  just beat Martin's time at the 1st intermediate point with 10s... so it's safe to assume that people like Froome and Contador should take a significant buffer at that point


----------



## tug benson (2 Sep 2014)

Cancellara complaining about the road surface and everything else


----------



## jifdave (2 Sep 2014)

The Couch said:


> Jerome Coppel  just beat Martin's time at the 1st intermediate point with 10s... so it's safe to assume that people like Froome and Contador should take a significant buffer at that point


54 down at second split 1:35 total, obviously went out a little too hard


----------



## tug benson (2 Sep 2014)

Anacona starts on a road bike


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Man... just saw Froome pass a section with parked cars, I was crinching for a second there when Froome was busy with his stem-obsession and going quite close to them


----------



## tug benson (2 Sep 2014)

froome looked like he was crawling up that hill there


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Well, Anacona's first intermediate time is skewed (switching bikes before the line)


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Bertie doing his best Horner 2013 impression, trying to avoid his saddle as much as possible
Froome narrowly avoided a wall in the descend

Valverde puts in the fast 1st intermediate


----------



## tug benson (2 Sep 2014)

Contador best at first split


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Sanchez has lost about 20s (in total) to Martin at the 2nd point, meaning the 30-ish seconds of Contador or Valverde might be enough to hold on


----------



## tug benson (2 Sep 2014)

offt...man down


----------



## tug benson (2 Sep 2014)

quintana down


----------



## tug benson (2 Sep 2014)

he will be out


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Quintana just crashed


----------



## Crackle (2 Sep 2014)

Fantastic road.


----------



## tug benson (2 Sep 2014)

his nerves will be shot


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

He'll probably ride it out, but he will lose many minutes in this one


----------



## jifdave (2 Sep 2014)

oooh that was a big crash


----------



## jifdave (2 Sep 2014)

froome now looking super smooth on the flat stuff


----------



## tug benson (2 Sep 2014)

Uran doing well


----------



## tug benson (2 Sep 2014)

Contador looking the best so far


----------



## montage (2 Sep 2014)

Silly!

It will probably cost him a good 2-3 minutes that. Considering he was struggling already in this TT, this could be a 4-6 minute time loss!!

Froome down on Contador - certainly looks off form, though it is the final time that counts


----------



## Crackle (2 Sep 2014)

He rolled well


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Froome (according to the GPS) has not - Magically - turned into the best descender he can be
(45s behind Bertie)


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Rodriguez doing a decent job (for him) he is looking like it will be a loss of about 1m30 tops


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Chaves can start thinking about attacking in the mountains instead of GC with that time 

Uran narrowly behind Martin... Contador might take this


----------



## tug benson (2 Sep 2014)

Not good for Froome


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Froome over a minute behind Uran  not the result he was hoping for I assume


----------



## jifdave (2 Sep 2014)

froome now looking ragged i dont recall him moving his hips that much on a tt before.


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Martin takes the win

Uran does the best of the GC
Contador takes the jersey
Valverde becomes option 1 for Movistar
Rodriguez is still in it
Froome ... not sure what the plan will be now


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Sep 2014)

Thanks for the commentary!


----------



## montage (2 Sep 2014)

Froome does not have the form to win this Vuelta, sadly - he should have been taking a minute not loosing one.

Still, unlike the 2012 Vuelta, he might improve over the race!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Sep 2014)

Martin and Contador did exactly what you would have expected them to. It was the other major contenders who didn't. So sad for Quintana. Very surprised by Uran. Just disappointed by Froome.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Sep 2014)

Just seen the Quintana crash, very nasty.


----------



## montage (2 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Martin and Contador did exactly what you would have expected them to. It was the other major contenders who didn't. *So sad for Quintana*. Very surprised by Uran. Just disappointed by Froome.



Some would say the time lost in the crash is pretty similar to the time gained on the Stelvio


----------



## Dave Davenport (2 Sep 2014)

You've got to think it's Bertie's to lose now.


----------



## Dave Davenport (2 Sep 2014)

I bet Valverde will have to try really hard not to grin at dinner tonight.


----------



## Crackle (2 Sep 2014)

Uran was the surprise in that one. I kinda hope he can do better in the mountain stages now. Anacona did pretty well too. Froome is obviously not in form but I do wonder why he didn't come in in better form. Quintana has got to attack now, should make things interesting.


----------



## RobNewcastle (2 Sep 2014)

I'm also surprised at Froome today. Alright he said he went off too quick but he's clearly not in that great form whereas Contador clearly is in form. Froome says he had one day off the bike before hitting the turbo then training properly. Contador said he had almost 2 weeks without training due to the leg, doesn't seem to add up for me, lol I'm not suggesting he doped but it's clear he might've done a bit more training than he's letting on.

Should still be an interesting race but it was a real shame to see Quintana crash :-(


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2014)

I'm surprised that anyone is surprised anymore.


----------



## jifdave (2 Sep 2014)

RobNewcastle said:


> I'm also surprised at Froome today. Alright he said he went off too quick but he's clearly not in that great form whereas Contador clearly is in form. Froome says he had one day off the bike before hitting the turbo then training properly. Contador said he had almost 2 weeks without training due to the leg, doesn't seem to add up for me, lol I'm not suggesting he doped but it's clear he might've done a bit more training than he's letting on.
> 
> Should still be an interesting race but it was a real shame to see Quintana crash :-(


i think froomes problem is lack of racing days this year, after all the tue's and illness this year i think he's lacking base miles


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Sep 2014)

Froome just didn't look up to it. Anyone know if times back up his too fast in the first few K's claim?

Quintana and brake failure huh? I bet that changes after the Canyon rep talks to him while showing him the footage...


----------



## RobNewcastle (2 Sep 2014)

jifdave said:


> i think froomes problem is lack of racing days this year, after all the tue's and illness this year i think he's lacking base miles



Definitely. At this point I think just completing a grand tour and getting some racing miles in the legs is the most important thing. I'm sure he'll probably have a go in the mountains but he should just look to enjoy the rest of the race. He's had far too many illnesses and crashes to reach his form of last year. He needs to build again for 2015.


----------



## jifdave (2 Sep 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Froome just didn't look up to it. Anyone know if times back up his too fast in the first few K's claim?
> 
> Quintana and brake failure huh? I bet that changes after the Canyon rep talks to him while showing him the footage...


where did he say break failure?


cyclingnews said:


> “I was feeling good on the ascent, but at that point the bike didn’t brake enough." He explained later that he actually braked too hard before the turn. “Just before the corner I was tightening up my shoe, but I don’t thing that was really the problem.”
> 
> “What happened was I over-braked, it wasn’t enough, and I hit the ground. Fortunately I wasn’t too badly hurt, my left knee came off the worst, and I’ve got bruises all over, but cycling is like that.”


----------



## tug benson (2 Sep 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Froome just didn't look up to it. Anyone know if times back up his too fast in the first few K's claim?
> 
> Quintana and brake failure huh? I bet that changes after the Canyon rep talks to him while showing him the footage...


I read elsewhere that he was 40 seconds up on purito early into his ride, i guess that backs up his claim that he went of to quick


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> I'd pay money to watch Tony Marttin riding one handed holding a huge candelabra, and still winning the TT.


2 outta 3 aint a bad guess.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> Cancellara complaining about the road surface and everything else


Candelabra is such a whiner now, rain, wind, heat, roads....big jessie.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Sep 2014)

jifdave said:


> froome now looking super smooth on the flat stuff


I think most do.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Sep 2014)

jifdave said:


> where did he say break failure?


In front of the TV cameras although agreed it looked like almost no time had passed since his finish.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Sep 2014)

Makes it really interesting now. I'm waiting for Contador to crack. Must happen musn't it?


----------



## RobNewcastle (2 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> Makes it really interesting now. I'm waiting for Contador to crack. Must happen musn't it?



Can't see it personally. I'm just amazed at his condition given the leg even if it wasn't nearly as serious as everyone first thought. He seemed to have pretty good acceleration the other day and good power today. Seriously impressive. But there could still be some interesting developments in the mountains, the long climbs will be a different kettle of fish.


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Sep 2014)

I'm starting to think he faked the injury in the TdF.


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Sep 2014)

Not faked but overstated I would say, enough to knock him out of the TDF but not to stop him being ready for the Vuelta.


----------



## ayceejay (2 Sep 2014)

The funny thing about Froome and I am thinking of this because someone said that he had been on the turbo trainer lots in an attempt to recover, is that he does give the impression that he is riding in virtual reality - the stem gazing - looking up to see where the end of the road is before going faster - the posture and expression. Is wind and rain and undulating terrain all alien to him?


----------



## montage (3 Sep 2014)

ayceejay said:


> The funny thing about Froome and I am thinking of this because someone said that he had been on the turbo trainer lots in an attempt to recover, is that he does give the impression that he is riding in virtual reality - the stem gazing - looking up to see where the end of the road is before going faster - the posture and expression. Is wind and rain and undulating terrain all alien to him?



I think with his upbringing his cycling was more in the reality than most others in the pro peleton! 


If you want a really cool read on cycling backgrounds, check out Tuft!


----------



## HF2300 (3 Sep 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> I'm starting to think he faked the injury in the TdF.



I think part of it was journalistic overstatement - from what I gather the leg injury was a hairline fracture, which sounds a lot worse than it is when all the journos are calling it a broken leg. Add to that Bertie's usual sandbagging in the run up to Vuelta and suddenly his performance is a 'big shock'.

Was anyone really surprised when he said on the rest day 'Oh, by the way, I think I'm going to go for GC now'?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Sep 2014)

It was obviously a severe enough injury to pull out of the TdF, but nothing wrong with a wee bit of sandbagging, think of it as a marginal gain.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Sep 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> It was obviously a severe enough injury to pull out of the TdF, but nothing wrong with a wee bit of sandbagging, think of it as a marginal gain.


Brailsford would be proud!


----------



## The Couch (3 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Uran was the surprise in that one. I kinda hope he can do better in the mountain stages now.


In the Giro he was mighty impressive in the TT as well, but was less so in the mountain stages, so even despite this great result, I feel he'll only be gradually loosing time there


Crackle said:


> Anacona did pretty well too.


Yeah, as mentioned before, I feel he might hang on to a top 15/top 10
But probably more interesting, so did Rodriguez for his standards, so expect him to still be very motivated to go for it (for me he is at this point the only clear challenger for Contador)


Crackle said:


> Quintana has got to attack now, should make things interesting.


Let's hope he can (but chances are that his body needs some time to get perfected aligned again)


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2014)

How do you overstate a broken leg?


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> How do you overstate a broken leg?


I guess there are degrees of broken-ness. Different kinds of fracture. For example I can say that I once ran a marathon with a broken ankle, which is true - sort of, but misleading. I had a stress fracture that was diagnosed later, but my foot wasn't flopping around in all directions.

All the same this is a pretty amazing recovery.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Sep 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I guess there are degrees of broken-ness. Different kinds of fracture. For example I can say that I once ran a marathon with a broken ankle, which is true - sort of, but misleading. I had a stress fracture that was diagnosed later, but my foot wasn't flopping around in all directions.
> 
> All the same this is a pretty amazing recovery.


It really is, I can't remember which channel I was watching the other day, but they said he had an infection in his knee too!


----------



## thecube (3 Sep 2014)

I had a broken leg, still managed to beat my brother at badminton before realising that it was broken!
How the hell did Uran do that time? this is a bit fishy.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (3 Sep 2014)

thecube said:


> I had a broken leg, still managed to beat my brother at badminton before realising that it was broken!
> How the hell did Uran do that time? this is a bit fishy.



Pretty sure he won a TT in the Giro? I could of course just be making that up.

Sad to see Quintana abandon, was looking forward to watching him glide up mountains.


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> Pretty sure he won a TT in the Giro? I could of course just be making that up.
> 
> Sad to see Quintana abandon, was looking forward to watching him glide up mountains.


Damn! This is a year of favourites crashing. I mean you always get one or two but it seems to be everyone this year.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Sep 2014)

No, he hasn't has he? He can't, he's my favourite.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Sep 2014)

How come soon as a guy does a decent TT then he is assumed to be doping ? Just accept that Uran, as a GC contender, has identified TT as a potential weakness, and worked at it. jeez.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> Pretty sure he won a TT in the Giro? I could of course just be making that up.
> 
> Sad to see Quintana abandon, was looking forward to watching him glide up mountains.


You are not wrong. http://www1.skysports.com/cycling/n...with-brilliant-victory-on-stage-12-time-trial

Bad news about Quintana


----------



## tug benson (3 Sep 2014)

Kiryienka in the break...Wonder why Sky done that


----------



## The Couch (3 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> Kiryienka in the break...Wonder why Sky done that


Salvage what can be safed


----------



## Shadow (3 Sep 2014)

..but surely he needs a huge lead ahead of the last climb. I would have thought Nieve would be a better bet. Maybe Kiryenka will help lead Nieve up the last climb?


----------



## thecube (3 Sep 2014)

I never mentioned doping, but let's be honest, who the hell watches cycling without wondering about occasional strong performances given it's history? I wouldn't trust Contador as far as I could throw him, why would I?


----------



## tug benson (3 Sep 2014)

I think its the clinic you're looking for


----------



## BSRU (3 Sep 2014)

Quintana with a broken shoulder blade and blaming a press motorbike for the crash.


----------



## The Couch (3 Sep 2014)

Shadow said:


> ..but surely he needs a huge lead ahead of the last climb


Could have worked if Katusha would not have taken the chase up today


thecube said:


> I never mentioned doping, but let's be honest, who the hell watches cycling without wondering about occasional strong performances given it's history? I wouldn't trust Contador as far as I could throw him, why would I?


Not sure to who you are referring, but there are many other threads available dealing with doping discussions... not saying we should blatantly ignore the possibility of doping (I don't), I just feel as long as we don't have a positive test in the Vuelta, there's no need to post another doping post in this Vuelta thread

then again, feel free to pass out as many under-the-belt stabs, nick-names,... while posting something on topic (I can only applaud the use of humor and irony )


----------



## The Couch (3 Sep 2014)

Why is someone from Sky pulling the peloton, while Froome is already quite far in the peloton (and besides that hasn't shown great form in the last stages)

EDIT: well, at least he moved up in the group... still I don't think it's up to his team to drag the peloton along

Edit 2: now, he's at the back again, while his team mate is still pulling along


----------



## tug benson (3 Sep 2014)

what the hell are sky doing? if Froome is struggling why are they putting riders on the front to drill it hard


----------



## jifdave (3 Sep 2014)

its very odd, cataldo pushing the pace at the front froome barely holding on at the back. radios not working?


----------



## KennaughKickIt (3 Sep 2014)

He's bluffing, his response after reading the criticism of his racing tactics in this thread no doubt.


----------



## tug benson (3 Sep 2014)

Fair play to froome he is grinding his way up this climb, but of bertie goes i dont think he will match it


----------



## tug benson (3 Sep 2014)

And bertie goes


----------



## tug benson (3 Sep 2014)

Looks like Aru will take the stage


----------



## tug benson (3 Sep 2014)

Aye Aru has it


----------



## NorvernRob (3 Sep 2014)

Froome deserves massive credit for that. Dropped by his own team, obviously struggling, and he managed to finish right up there with the GC guys. That was some suffering there.


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2014)

Great timing from Aru for the win.


----------



## Dave Davenport (3 Sep 2014)

Massive effort by Froome, maybe that will give him a psychological boost.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2014)

thecube said:


> I never mentioned doping, but let's be honest, who the hell watches cycling without wondering about occasional strong performances given it's history? I wouldn't trust Contador as far as I could throw him, why would I?


He's only ickle. I reckon I could throw him quite some way.


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Sep 2014)

Didn't understand Froome's tactics today.. but they all reached the top as it should be. I have a feeling Contador still has a bit more to give but a sad loss with Quintana going out.
PS Has anyone had problem's with the notifications as mine has just decided to work after a day off.


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> Didn't understand Froome's tactics today.. but they all reached the top as it should be. I have a feeling Contador still has a bit more to give but a sad loss with Quintana going out.
> PS Has anyone had problem's with the notifications as mine has just decided to work after a day off.


Is that similar to a bonification?


----------



## raindog (3 Sep 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> Didn't understand Froome's tactics today..


Tactics? I think he was just managing to, you know, hang in there.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Sep 2014)

Skys "tactics" as far as I can guess or infer from the pundits.

Out of peak form Froome holds time by riding to a constant power uphill, his team hold a highish climbing pace by riding fast to stop attacks by the other GC contenders?

So basically hanging in there..

Sound plausible?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2014)

Somewhere in Spain, Dave Brailsford speaks: "we're shít, we've been shít for a while, none of the riders can win, none of the DSs can call a race, we've stifled loads of riders, it's time to face the fact that this one trick pony needs to be turned into hound food; it's time for this SKY project to be wound up..."


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Somewhere in Spain, Dave Brailsford speaks: "we're shít, we've been shít for a while, none of the riders can win, none of the DSs can call a race, we've stifled loads of riders, it's time to face the fact that this one trick pony needs to be turned into hound food; it's time for this SKY project to be wound up..."


Nah, they need to cut the budget so they have to think further than "money talks". Get some savvy DS's.
Get back to a more British core team - Yates bros?
I know it sounds parochial and petty but I look at Sky team results because they are, or were, predominantly British. The more that that is diluted the less I will care about them.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Sep 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Skys "tactics" as far as I can guess or infer from the pundits.
> 
> Out of peak form Froome holds time by riding to a constant power uphill, his team hold a highish climbing pace by riding fast to stop attacks by the other GC contenders?
> 
> ...



Sounds like another rider, Bradley something, think he used to ride for Sky. Dunno. But you know, Froome isn't like that, is he? Much better rider...


----------



## jifdave (3 Sep 2014)

to be fair froome said he was trying to ride into form in week 2/3 so hanging on now is great as long as he can fire in week 3. especially as contador et all put no/little time into him today, if he can get his legs by the end of the week it'll be fireworks

the problem for me is we all(except @themosquitoking) 
just expect froome to smash everyone over any discipline on the bike.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Somewhere in Spain, Dave Brailsford speaks: "we're shít, we've been shít for a while, none of the riders can win, none of the DSs can call a race, we've stifled loads of riders, it's time to face the fact that this one trick pony needs to be turned into hound food; it's time for this SKY project to be wound up..."



I think you need to work that up into something. Maybe subtitle a German film. Perhaps one about Adolf Hitler's last days...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2014)

HF2300 said:


> I think you need to work that up into something. Maybe subtitle a German film. Perhaps one about Adolf Hitler's last days...


If only I knew how to.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Sep 2014)

jifdave said:


> to be fair froome said he was trying to ride into form in week 2/3 so hanging on now is great as long as he can fire in week 3. especially as contador et all put no/little time into him today, if he can get his legs by the end of the week it'll be fireworks
> 
> the problem for me is we all just expect froome to smash everyone over any discipline on the bike.


Not necessarily all of us.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> If only I knew how to.


Really? Are you going to make someone post another link?


----------



## tigger (3 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Somewhere in Spain, Dave Brailsford speaks: "we're shít, we've been shít for a while, none of the riders can win, none of the DSs can call a race, we've stifled loads of riders, it's time to face the fact that this one trick pony needs to be turned into hound food; it's time for this SKY project to be wound up..."



You forgot to mention, "and we got especially shoot, to the man, after Henao's unexplained but ultimately cleared adverse analytical finding earlier in the year. Read into that what you will."

Just a thought ORM.


----------



## jifdave (4 Sep 2014)

tigger said:


> You forgot to mention, "and we got especially ****, to the man, after Henao's unexplained but ultimately cleared adverse analytical finding earlier in the year. Read into that what you will."
> 
> Just a thought ORM.


Not forgetting it was sky oh pulled henao out of competition to check an anomily then had him tested themselves. Wada never had any case or interest in henao till sky asked them too


----------



## RobNewcastle (4 Sep 2014)

Turned into a great stage that! I thought Froome was dead and buried to be honest but the way he dug himself out and hung on was impressive. To suffer like that and finish with the others will no doubt give him a boost. He won't win it unless Bertie has a mare somewhere but I think that performance will probably mean he might finish second.

Great win for Aru too, he's clearly one of the next big things. Valverde had a particularly dismissive manner talking about Froome and his "tactics" when commentators made the simple point that he was riding intelligently at a continuous pace. I really hope Froome does Valverde in the coming mountain stages. Compare him with a Contador who I think has genuine respect for other riders.

Right bugger Quintana had to quit he could've really lit up the mountain stages. With a couple of easier stages Froome might've just gone up a little bit in form and with the likes of Aru we could still have some quality shoot outs to come. It's going to be brutal in the mountain top finishes on sat, sun, mon, could see a few have some bad days over those 3 days.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2014)

RobNewcastle said:


> ...could see a few have some bad days over those 3 days.



Froome?


----------



## RobNewcastle (4 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Froome?



Very true, Froome really could get dropped. I can't see Contador going really, he looks too strong. Will be interesting to see what happens either way.


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2014)

Morabito out too

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/morabito-out-of-vuelta-a-espana-due-to-motorbike-incident

I've noticed in this race that the motorbikes really crowd the riders, even the camera bikes are not getting out the way. Yesterday there were four or five hemmed in tight by the crowd, right in front of the lead group.


----------



## BSRU (4 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Morabito out too
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/morabito-out-of-vuelta-a-espana-due-to-motorbike-incident
> 
> I've noticed in this race that the motorbikes really crowd the riders, even the camera bikes are not getting out the way. Yesterday there were four or five hemmed in tight by the crowd, right in front of the lead group.


One example from yesterday, when Contador went on the attack he had to slow down because the camera bike was in the way.


----------



## MisterStan (4 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> One example from yesterday, when Contador went on the attack he had to slow down because the camera bike was in the way.


I don't think the crowd helped though, to be fair to the bikers. There seem to be some of the local police at various stages, but not enough to make a real difference.


----------



## The Couch (4 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I don't think the crowd helped though, to be fair to the bikers. There seem to be some of the local police at various stages, but not enough to make a real difference.


Yeah, and to be extra fair to the Spanish bikers:
there were many crashes in the 1-day Flanders races as well, while the cameramen, reporters,... should be among the guys with the most experience with bike races


----------



## HF2300 (4 Sep 2014)

I noticed in the interviews lastnight Contador looked more upset about Quintana's abandon than Valverde did.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Sep 2014)

HF2300 said:


> I noticed in the interviews lastnight Contador looked more upset about Quintana's abandon than Valverde did.



Agree completely. It was like "oh yeah, Quintana crashed, sorry about, now about me and the team..."

I like Valverdi even less now-he was scornful at Froomes riding. His arrogance really showed.

I warmed to Froome. He just TT'd it, in the belief that no-one could take much time off him. For once the Sky numbers game played out well.


----------



## The Couch (5 Sep 2014)

Wow, Froome actually managed to avoid the crash yesterday....

He must have been looking at Degenkolb's stem and got lucky


----------



## The Couch (5 Sep 2014)

There were a couple of usual GC-suspects that stated that they didn't have much hopes and would perhaps try to go for a stage in the last week.
Talansky is holding up with his part of the deal.
But with Pinot and JVDB not even getting to the final week, maybe Contador is just overcompensating for the others


----------



## tug benson (5 Sep 2014)

Navarro takes the stage.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Sep 2014)

A well timed attack by the Spaniard, that should keep the locals happy and wild card entry Cofidis too.


----------



## Slaav (5 Sep 2014)

Anyone have a link for Wednesday's stage? The one where Froome gets dropped but recovers up the climb?
Thanks


----------



## tug benson (5 Sep 2014)

The tube of you is your friend


----------



## Stonechat (6 Sep 2014)

Here's Wednesday's stage
https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/cycling-la-vuelta-a-espana/series-5/episode-11


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Sep 2014)

Suffervision have been doing the final few km s with Lauren ten Dams Strava data overlayed they use the Eurosport coverage.


----------



## tug benson (6 Sep 2014)

Offt thats steep


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2014)

Valvers!


----------



## tug benson (6 Sep 2014)

Contador goes


----------



## tug benson (6 Sep 2014)

amazing from Froome


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2014)

Froome!! Feck!!


----------



## tug benson (6 Sep 2014)

Get them fecking motor bikes out of there


----------



## tug benson (6 Sep 2014)

Offt Ryder


----------



## theloafer (6 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Froome!! Feck!!


----------



## tug benson (6 Sep 2014)

Froome attacks


----------



## tug benson (6 Sep 2014)

The Dawg is back


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2014)

contador cracking!!


----------



## tug benson (6 Sep 2014)

what a final climb that was


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2014)

Wow!! Great stuff. Race on!


----------



## Crackle (6 Sep 2014)

Oooof!

Vicious last 3k and fantastic gutsy riding.


----------



## Apollonius (6 Sep 2014)

Wow just wow. That is what it is all about.


----------



## Apollonius (6 Sep 2014)

Chapeau to Hysedal. Froome looked dead and buried and came back. I think he could have taken more out of Bertie there, but chose to just get in ahead of him. Plenty more of that to come. Brilliant.


----------



## jifdave (6 Sep 2014)

*cheap joke* Ryder 'motored' past zaugg


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2014)

jifdave said:


> *cheap joke* Ryder 'motored' past zaugg


Electrifying performance?

The Vuelta just came alive for me.


----------



## MisterStan (6 Sep 2014)

What a stage! Great win for Garmin.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2014)

Not watched it yet but I surprised myself at shouting "get in" when I heard Froome had made a bit of time on the others. I think I'm starting to like the chap.


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2014)

Froome gains more respect and more time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> Not watched it yet but I surprised myself at shouting "get in" when I heard Froome had made a bit of time on the others. I think I'm starting to like the chap.



"Go on Froomy" I shouted at the computer and our lass came running through to see what I was shouting at.


----------



## jifdave (6 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> "Go on Froomy" I shouted at the computer and our lass came running through to see what I was shouting at.


i shouted 'go on froome lad' as he dropped contador... im from kent not yorkshire, where did lad come from?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Sep 2014)

jifdave said:


> i shouted 'go on froome lad' as he dropped contador... *im from kent not yorkshire, where did lad come from*?



Deep down, everyone not from Yorkshire, wishes they were, this evidently came out in your moment of excitement. Next you will be saying "Ee bah Gum" at the height of a romantic interlude with your significant other.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Sep 2014)

Brilliant finish, and chuffed to bits for Hesjedal, great stage win, strong work.


----------



## carling (6 Sep 2014)

Great finish today, I was expecting(and hoping) for some sort of motorbike type action from Hesjedal at the end


----------



## raindog (6 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Next you will be saying "Ee bah Gum" at the height of a romantic interlude with your significant other.


bloody nora - the mind boggles


----------



## NorvernRob (6 Sep 2014)

So where are the people who were saying Froome has no racing brain and can't ride a bike? Still think the same? I have a feeling this underdog stuff is winning him a lot of new fans and new respect, more so than when he won the tour and was so strong he just smashed everyone to bits. He's showing he can really put in the hurt and give everything.

What a performance today, and the longer gentler slopes of the next two days should suit him more than the shorter steeper stuff. It looks like we're in for a great finale if he can get closer to Contador.

Great ride from Hesjedal, he had a point to prove there and did it with style.


----------



## RobNewcastle (7 Sep 2014)

I don't think Froome will fully crack Contador but I guess we'll see. It might even be the case that Froome takes a hit either today or tomorrow we just don't know. It'll be interesting to see if Contador was actually cracking properly yesterday or if he decided losing a few seconds was better than going fully into the red to stay with Froome. I guess today and tomorrow will reveal all especially if Froome is getting stronger and more confident. Atleast it's got some uncertainty and interest now!

I think Froome can crack Valverde on these upcoming big climbs and will ultimately finish second with Rodriguez finishing 3rd the TT cost Froome in this race.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2014)

Still a strange one how people dislike Froome,great ride yesterday and was a out of the chair screaming at him with kids moment.I like his no nonsense approach,some would say boring,I would say brilliant.Go Froomy,he's just been waiting.........


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 Sep 2014)

Looking forward to Sundays stage. If you haven't seen it, check youtube for footage of Robert Millar's epic win on Lagos de Covadonga back in '86, epic stuff, and I think todays GC lads could light it up again.


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2014)

Personally I'm taking the Stingray view of this race.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Personally I'm taking the Stingray view of this race.


What? Are you shouting "Marina, get your kit off!" at the telly?


----------



## tug benson (7 Sep 2014)

Todays stage not on Eurosport?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> Todays stage not on Eurosport?


No, apparently not. They're doubling up with itv4 to cover the ToB live. Procyclinglive will probably come up with a few links but they're not up yet.


----------



## tug benson (7 Sep 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## Louch (7 Sep 2014)

Adam4868 said:


> Still a strange one how people dislike Froome,great ride yesterday and was a out of the chair screaming at him with kids moment.I like his no nonsense approach,some would say boring,I would say brilliant.Go Froomy,he's just been waiting.........


Just like Armstrong waited in 2009.......


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> So where are the people who were saying Froome has no racing brain and can't ride a bike? Still think the same? I have a feeling this underdog stuff is winning him a lot of new fans and new respect, more so than when he won the tour and was so strong he just smashed everyone to bits. He's showing he can really put in the hurt and give everything.
> 
> What a performance today, and the longer gentler slopes of the next two days should suit him more than the shorter steeper stuff. It looks like we're in for a great finale if he can get closer to Contador.
> 
> Great ride from Hesjedal, he had a point to prove there and did it with style.


I dunno, where are they?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2014)

Louch said:


> Just like Armstrong waited in 2009.......


Sorry your way over my head,the relevance is ?


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> What? Are you shouting "Marina, get your kit off!" at the telly?


Close, .... anything could happen in the next half hour..... in this race, at the end, on this stage........ but Marina was hot.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 Sep 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, apparently not. They're doubling up with itv4 to cover the ToB live. Procyclinglive will probably come up with a few links but they're not up yet.


Crazy stupid decision by UK eurosport, only what looks like highlight reel at 5pm. ToB should be relegated to highlights.


----------



## cd365 (7 Sep 2014)

Was looking forward to watching this today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, apparently not. They're doubling up with itv4 to cover the ToB live. Procyclinglive will probably come up with a few links but they're not up yet.


I've repeated this post in case anybody fails to spot my error. The ToB is on ITV1


----------



## Slaav (7 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Here's Wednesday's stage
> https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/cycling-la-vuelta-a-espana/series-5/episode-11


 
Thanks chaps - caught a small bit on YT but will have a look at this one later


----------



## tug benson (7 Sep 2014)

Looking really wet


----------



## theloafer (7 Sep 2014)

cd365 said:


> Was looking forward to watching this today



http://cricfree.sx/sportsnet-one-live-stream.php

in French http://www.direct-foot.info/channel3.html


----------



## tug benson (7 Sep 2014)

Somebody took a tumble, i dont think the picked it up


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> Somebody took a tumble, i dont think the picked it up


Not sure who it was but it appears to have been a Movistar rider (if we're talking about the same one). A following rider clearly indicated that there was a rider off the road and out of sight.


----------



## tug benson (7 Sep 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Not sure who it was but it appears to have been a Movistar rider (if we're talking about the same one). A following rider clearly indicated that there was a rider off the road and out of sight.


 aye that was the one...I think he fell down the verge


----------



## montage (7 Sep 2014)

Does anybody have a good link? The cyclingfans links have audio adverts you cannot close and are intolerable


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2014)

montage said:


> Does anybody have a good link? The cyclingfans links have audio adverts you cannot close and are intolerable


http://www.direct-foot.info/channel3.html is very stable but it's in French.


----------



## tug benson (7 Sep 2014)

Froome needs to watch it here


----------



## montage (7 Sep 2014)

Thanks!





Watching Froome race cannot be good for the blood pressure


----------



## tug benson (7 Sep 2014)

Froome out the back again


----------



## tug benson (7 Sep 2014)

That attack looked to much for froome


----------



## montage (7 Sep 2014)

He seems to pull back when the gradient steepens


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 Sep 2014)

Another decent finish with a bit of attack and counter attack, Froome doing his latest trick of pretending to be dropped and then catching up again, that and nearly taking out another rider while stem gazing. It was annoying just getting the one hour highlight reel from Eurosport UK, 40 odd km to go, I go put the kettle on and come back and we have 27km to go, argh.... Still not sure what happened with Dan Martin but he seemed to crack on a got a decent placing.


----------



## tug benson (7 Sep 2014)

Not sure where Froome can make the time up now


----------



## Louch (7 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> Not sure where Froome can make the time up now


I am really surprised at his form, as he should have least been back on a stationary bike before contador who looks much stronger


----------



## tug benson (7 Sep 2014)

Louch said:


> I am really surprised at his form, as he should have least been back on a stationary bike before contador who looks much stronger


 bertie was meant to have been back on his bike earlier than he has let on


----------



## Louch (7 Sep 2014)

Froome and most of his domeestiques this year have looked over trained at times


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Sep 2014)

Amazing work from Martin and the team.
A Movistar rider also went over and down the side of the valley, someone's gonna have a really bad one one day..


----------



## cyberknight (7 Sep 2014)

Froomie hasnt gone and got bilharzia again has he?


----------



## SWSteve (8 Sep 2014)

I'm not saying something is wrong afoot, but didn't Bertie break his leg? And didn't he say he wouldn't be able to go for GC, he'll be targeting argue wins? 

Now I understand that it could hae been a rouse for the press/fans/the competition, but I can't be the only one thinking 'surely this isn't happening'


----------



## Stonechat (8 Sep 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm not saying something is wrong afoot, but didn't Bertie break his leg? And didn't he say he wouldn't be able to go for GC, he'll be targeting argue wins?
> 
> Now I understand that it could hae been a rouse for the press/fans/the competition, but I can't be the only one thinking 'surely this isn't happening'


YEs though maybe just a hairline fracture
I think Tinkoff Saxo and Bertie have been deliberately misinforming everyone


----------



## The Couch (8 Sep 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm not saying something is wrong afoot, but didn't Bertie break his leg? And didn't he say he wouldn't be able to go for GC, he'll be targeting argue wins?
> 
> Now I understand that it could hae been a rouse for the press/fans/the competition, but I can't be the only one thinking 'surely this isn't happening'


Of course, this point has been made here many times before, but I am starting to actually doubt which performs is most incredible: Contador or Valverde
(Contador still is the biggest surprise , but ...)
Valverde has been in form since the beginning of the season; winning the Ruta del Sol (in Feb!!), followed by wins/continuous good results in March and (especially) April. He then took a break, but was back in form during the nationals end June and of course he wasn't too shabby in the Tour in July. He didn't fully rest in between Tour and Vuelta (winning San Sebastian) either and he is still in excellent form in this Vuelta after 2 weeks.

He is taking consistency across the full season to a whole new level this year.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Sep 2014)

Aren't we used to seeing Sky's GC hopeful perform well across a large portion of the season? I.e wins in Oman, Paris-Nice, Dauphine, Tour.


----------



## The Couch (8 Sep 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Aren't we used to seeing Sky's GC hopeful perform well across a large portion of the season? I.e wins in Oman, Paris-Nice, Dauphine, Tour.


True, but in very specific peaks (once a month 1-week race and the Tour, meaning only 1 3-week race), while Valverde had a similar season beginning.
Although a point could be made that Valverde actually won/battled in - arguably harder to control/win - 1-day races as well.

But the point I was trying to make is that despite his winning ways starting in the really early part of the season, he is now doing the Tour/Vuelta double (in an impressive/suspicious, whatever you prefer) quite late in the season.


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2014)

My schadenfreude register would go off the scale @The Couch


----------



## sleaver (8 Sep 2014)

At the end of ITV4's highlights last night, they said there is roughly 4500m of climbing today, is that true?

If so, that makes my legs cry just thinking about it.


----------



## tug benson (8 Sep 2014)

Uran in trouble


----------



## tug benson (8 Sep 2014)

FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tug benson (8 Sep 2014)

They 2 who were fighting have both went pure white


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2014)

Fisticuffs from Rovmy and Brambilla - skilful stuff


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


"it's amazing how you can throw punches going uphill on a bike" says Sean Kelly. Not your average commentary that.


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2014)

Never punch a bloke in glasses!


----------



## The Couch (8 Sep 2014)

A couple of riders are looking to loose a significant amount of time:
Uran, Anacona and Sanchez are looking very frail
(and I believe I have seen Kelderman also struggling in the back)


----------



## tug benson (8 Sep 2014)

Uran is a mess


----------



## tug benson (8 Sep 2014)

sky upped the pace and it put a lot in trouble


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2014)

Uran always has one bad day.


----------



## tug benson (8 Sep 2014)

Is cataldo still with the Sky guys?


----------



## The Couch (8 Sep 2014)

FYI, gotta say De Marchi is looking mighty impressive again, this was/is definitely a break-through year for him


----------



## The Couch (8 Sep 2014)

Probably a good thing for Froome that today was a drier day then yesterday with all these mountains descents 
Otherwise he could have already been trailing Uran


----------



## Dayvo (8 Sep 2014)

I know he's not popular on these boards here, but I do like the way Contador rides.

Bit like me, in a way!


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2014)

Dayvo said:


> I know he's not popular on these boards here, but I do like the way Contador rides.
> 
> Bit like me, in a way!


You mean his aggressive style or the way he sticks his pert little waggly bottom in the air?


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2014)

Beautiful scenery again


----------



## The Couch (8 Sep 2014)

Dayvo said:


> I know he's not popular on these boards here, but I do like the way Contador rides.
> 
> Bit like me, in a way!


if you can ride like him (or visa versa), I would try to quickly get into a team and get paid


----------



## The Couch (8 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Beautiful scenery again


You also saw the hot blonde standing at the side of the road?


----------



## Apollonius (8 Sep 2014)

Come in Number 172, Your time's up!


----------



## tug benson (8 Sep 2014)

Only has himself to blame for getting kicked out the race


----------



## Dayvo (8 Sep 2014)

Brambilla's been chucked out the race!


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2014)

6 of one wasn't it?


----------



## tug benson (8 Sep 2014)

And he is still looking to have words


----------



## The Couch (8 Sep 2014)

Did he hit below the belt??


----------



## Dayvo (8 Sep 2014)

Ah, nice hand gesture from Brambiila to Rovmy.


----------



## accountantpete (8 Sep 2014)

Bit wrong as the other guy tweaked his neck first.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Sep 2014)

And Rovmy has been thrown out, too, but he's there helping Contador.

Might have repercussions for Tinkoff Saxo.


----------



## tug benson (8 Sep 2014)

Dayvo said:


> And Rovmy has been thrown out, too, but he's there helping Contador.
> 
> Might have repercussions for Tinkoff Saxo.


 If true they need to get him out of there


----------



## Dayvo (8 Sep 2014)

He's fallen back now.


----------



## The Couch (8 Sep 2014)

Well, the readings on Froome's SRM bike computer must be looking good (again), hopefully for him (and his hard-working team) they'll still look good in the next 15 km


----------



## Beebo (8 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> If true they need to get him out of there


 Official site says both have been expelled from the race.


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2014)

He's out now.


----------



## tug benson (8 Sep 2014)

Been a while since we have seen pete Kennaugh gurning


----------



## MisterStan (8 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> Been a while since we have seen pete Kennaugh gurning


Have we been told he's 'turning himself inside out' yet?


----------



## tug benson (8 Sep 2014)

Go on froome


----------



## Apollonius (8 Sep 2014)

Froome v Bertie. Fasten your seat belts!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Sep 2014)

Contador looks easy.


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Contador looks easy.


Quite so


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2014)

Significant time gap now if Froome can keep it up


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2014)

25sec over Valverde (boo, hiss), with 2.5 to go


----------



## The Couch (8 Sep 2014)

"Can Alberto Contador keep it cool?"
"Well... his name is AC"

That's comedy stuff there


----------



## tug benson (8 Sep 2014)

Bertie goes


----------



## Apollonius (8 Sep 2014)

Froome broken, but a glorious failure.


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2014)

Not enough for Froome to go 2nd?


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2014)

yeah 2nd, on bonifications, Di Marchi got 3rd.


----------



## Beebo (8 Sep 2014)

Apollonius said:


> Froome broken, but a glorious failure.


He can look back and say he gave it everything. the better man won on the day.


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2014)

No, 3 seconds


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Sep 2014)

Always good to see Valverde lose a place, but unfortunately he didn't quite lose it (its about 3 seconds still, I think). Froome did as much as he could. But Contador is simply in better shape right now. Not surprising considering Froome wasn't originally going to ride the Vuelta.

edit: oops, richp got there microseconds before me...


----------



## SWSteve (8 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Always good to see Valverde lose a place, but unfortunately he didn't quite lose it (its about 3 seconds still, I think). Froome did as much as he could. But Contador is simply in better shape right now. Not surprising considering Froome wasn't originally going to ride the Vuelta.
> 
> edit: oops, richp got there microseconds before me...



Contador wasn't meant to be going for this race either was he, I thought he also targeted a big race in France...


----------



## Buddfox (8 Sep 2014)

I heard that one of the police escort riders was killed today on the stage? A tragedy if so


----------



## montage (8 Sep 2014)

Shame Uran got sick, and obviously a shame that Quintana is out - after the Giro I have him firmly in the villain camp, but still love to see him racing, the same as Valverde and Contador really. It would have been great to see the big 4 remain the big 5.

This has definitely been the best grand tour of the year, with every rider going for the GC put on their limit more than once. I bet Froome wishes there were more than two mountain stages remaining though!

Dreadful shame if a policeman has lost his life - simply not worth it for a bike race, and I am struggling to find information on this. Do we know how?


----------



## 400bhp (8 Sep 2014)

Not sure what else Froome could have done today. Contador has the better of him on this tour. Not a chance of getting the time back unless Contador cracks (unlikely) or Froome attacks early and stays away (unlikely, but Contadors team isn't particularly strong so might be worth a pop).

I really hope Froome can leapfrog Valverdi. Plenty of difficult stages left to do that and could make 3s up on the TT in the last stage.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Sep 2014)

montage said:


> - after the Giro I have him firmly in the villain camp, but still love to see him racing, the same as Valverde and Contador really.
> ?



Quintana? Why?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 Sep 2014)

montage said:


> Shame Uran got sick, and obviously a shame that Quintana is out - after the Giro I have him firmly in the villain camp, but still love to see him racing, the same as Valverde and Contador really. It would have been great to see the big 4 remain the big 5.
> 
> This has definitely been the best grand tour of the year, with every rider going for the GC put on their limit more than once. I bet Froome wishes there were more than two mountain stages remaining though!
> 
> Dreadful shame if a policeman has lost his life - simply not worth it for a bike race, and I am struggling to find information on this. Do we know how?


A real tragedy right enough. http://velonews.competitor.com/2014...-dies-motorcycle-accident-vuelta-stage_344602


----------



## The Couch (8 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> I really hope Froome can leapfrog Valverdi. Plenty of difficult stages left to do that and could make 3s up on the TT in the last stage.


Problem is 1 of those 2 (Thursday) is better suited for Valverde and he could take the top 3 bonus seconds as well


----------



## 400bhp (8 Sep 2014)

The Couch said:


> Problem is 1 of those 2 (Thursday) is better suited for Valverde and he could take the top 3 bonus seconds as well


Gah hope not.

Dont know if you saw the post ride interview with froome
His body language has changed. Much more positive so i reckon ( hope) he gives valverde a kicking.


----------



## Beebo (9 Sep 2014)

Does anyone know what the punch up was about?
I've seen a youtube clip but it doesnt show why they came to blows. All I can see is one of them puts an arm around the other, and gets punched, but I guess something happened before that to produce that reaction.


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2014)

The Couch said:


> Problem is 1 of those 2 (Thursday) is better suited for Valverde and he could take the top 3 bonus seconds as well


Despite the shortness of the last tt, Froome should take back any remaining seconds to Valverde, depends if he loses any more of course but 15 seconds should be within his grasp.


----------



## The Couch (9 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> Does anyone know what the punch up was about?
> I've seen a youtube clip but it doesnt show why they came to blows. All I can see is one of them puts an arm around the other, and gets punched, but I guess something happened before that to produce that reaction.


Probably Rovny was getting on Brambilla's nerves because he wasn't participating.
Although it could have been a bit more annoying if e.g. Rovny was deliberately preventing good collaboration (by getting into the chain, but not working or letting gaps drop and other riders close it).

But it wasn't specifically called out by Brambilla, so as long as that doesn't happen we'll never really know


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2014)

I see Deignan is saying he was punched by Purito the day before.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Sep 2014)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/deignan-says-he-was-punched-full-in-the-face-by-rodriguez

Deignan admitted that after the stage his immediate desire was to show Rodriguez “what a couple of years training in Letterkenny Boxing Club had taught me” but he ultimately thought better of seeking out a further confrontation.

“As much as I'd have loved to have cornered him in the hotel last night, I knew that nothing good could come of it; either for myself or the team, so when his directeur sportif marched him over to our bus before the start today [Monday] and made him apologise, I swallowed my pride and simply let it go,” Deignan continued.


----------



## RobNewcastle (9 Sep 2014)

Fair play to Contador for showing this form after his injury, whatever you think of him too he's an exciting rider to watch. It was great to see Froome have a real go even if he's not quite 100%. Seems like he can probably go on and take second place behind Contador now and out time into Valverde on the last big climb and short TT.

Nibali was in unbelievable form in the tour and Quintana can blow things apart in the mountains but I think on form Froome and Contador are the bets GT riders out there. There was a quote from Contador in the last few days saying Froome was probably the strongest rider he's faced. The interesting thing about this duel is that when both are bang on form they're almost even in the mountains maybe Contador a tiny bit on the super steep stuff but Froome has the edge in the tour style TTs. Let's hope we get to see a proper battle in next years tour and that Nibali and Quintana are also there as it had the makings of one of the best.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2014)

When he's on top form I think froome has it ,although I know a lot aren't keen on his style,or lack of it.I for one do my mrs head in shouting at tv for him ! Go froomy


----------



## JBGooner (9 Sep 2014)

Been a great tour this year. Best GT of the year by a margin. Strange that the damage to Froome was done mainly in the ITT - 53 seconds behind Bertie. Reverse that and Froome would be wearing Red.


----------



## RobNewcastle (9 Sep 2014)

JBGooner said:


> Been a great tour this year. Best GT of the year by a margin. Strange that the damage to Froome was done mainly in the ITT - 53 seconds behind Bertie. Reverse that and Froome would be wearing Red.



Yeah it was strange wasn't it, part form but mainly a balls up effort wise going out too quick. I think Contador knows however that Froome 100% on the tour-esque TTs has his number.


----------



## Beebo (9 Sep 2014)

JBGooner said:


> Been a great tour this year. Best GT of the year by a margin. Strange that the damage to Froome was done mainly in the ITT - 53 seconds behind Bertie. Reverse that and Froome would be wearing Red.


 The Sky Team TT wasnt great either. he lost 27 seconds to Valverde and 17 seconds to Contador.


----------



## Slaav (9 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> The Sky Team TT wasnt great either. he lost 27 seconds to Valverde and 17 seconds to Contador.


 
I had completely forgotten about both the TT and ITT losses..... I suppose that it just goes to show that every little (or large) bit really does matter?

It was also interesting to see DB the other night after a good Froome ride where he effectively said he didnt know which CF was turning up the rest of the Vuelta; he claimed that he didnt know if his form was improving or what? 'Let's wait and see' was his honest (to me) answer...


----------



## 400bhp (9 Sep 2014)

JBGooner said:


> 53 seconds behind Bertie. Reverse that and Froome would be wearing Red.



How do you work that one out?

He'd be closer to Bertie but he'd still be behind.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Sep 2014)

RobNewcastle said:


> Fair play to Contador for showing this form after his injury, whatever you think of him too he's an exciting rider to watch. It was great to see Froome have a real go even if he's not quite 100%. Seems like he can probably go on and take second place behind Contador now and out time into Valverde on the last big climb and short TT.
> 
> Nibali was in unbelievable form in the tour and Quintana can blow things apart in the mountains but I think on form Froome and Contador are the bets GT riders out there. There was a quote from Contador in the last few days saying Froome was probably the strongest rider he's faced. The interesting thing about this duel is that when both are bang on form they're almost even in the mountains maybe Contador a tiny bit on the super steep stuff but Froome has the edge in the tour style TTs. Let's hope we get to see a proper battle in next years tour and that Nibali and Quintana are also there as it had the makings of one of the best.



He didn't use the word probably.

Contador's tactics are superb. "Oooh I've broke my leg, I'll be shat."


----------



## JBGooner (9 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> How do you work that one out?
> 
> He'd be closer to Bertie but he'd still be behind.



I meant if Froome had taken a 53 second lead over Contador in the ITT rather than the other way round. 53 + 53 = 106 seconds and Froome is only 99 seconds(?) behind.

Unless that is dodgy maths


----------



## raindog (10 Sep 2014)

Can't believe no-one's commented on today's stage. Degenkolb won one of the most exciting sprints I've ever seen. Phenomenal.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef_Ds_2zKO0


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2014)

raindog said:


> Can't believe no-one's commented on today's stage. Degenkolb won one of the most exciting sprints I've ever seen. Phenomenal.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef_Ds_2zKO0



Just watched it RD - Fab C did better than expected


----------



## jarlrmai (10 Sep 2014)

Very fast finish, good stuff those guys are so quick it's unreal.

(i'm saving myself for the highlights)


----------



## tug benson (10 Sep 2014)

That looked really fast


----------



## HF2300 (10 Sep 2014)

raindog said:


> Can't believe no-one's commented on today's stage. Degenkolb won one of the most exciting sprints I've ever seen. Phenomenal.



Think it loses its immediacy when you're just watching the ITV4 highlights, but it was a great sprint


----------



## The Couch (11 Sep 2014)

Impressive from Degenkolb, also pretty nice sprint from Matthews

A shame to hear Gesink abandons the Vuelta because of medical problems that his wife is having.
After his heart problems he was doing a very impressive job in this Vuelta (a very unexpected result imo), so it's a shame he won't be able to take this certain top 10 finish.


----------



## tug benson (11 Sep 2014)

Froome sneaks a few seconds at the sprint


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2014)

Go Froome dawg


----------



## tug benson (11 Sep 2014)

Go on Froome


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2014)

No reaction from Contador.


----------



## tug benson (11 Sep 2014)

Contador fighting back


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2014)

Bonifications, certaintly


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2014)

Froome needs a 4 weeks tour now!


----------



## tug benson (11 Sep 2014)

Aru takes the stage


----------



## smutchin (11 Sep 2014)

Great racing. Slightly disappointed for Froome there but at the same time very pleased for Aru.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Sep 2014)

Six Spaniards in the top ten on today's stage!


----------



## smutchin (11 Sep 2014)

View: http://youtu.be/UkbsYGtDB3o


----------



## jifdave (11 Sep 2014)

realisticallly what can froome take in the short tt?

Can he take 30-45 secs on saturday


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2014)

jifdave said:


> realisticallly what can froome take in the short tt?
> 
> Can he take 30-45 secs on saturday


He can always hope Contador cracks but I reckon it's looking like 2nd.


----------



## RobNewcastle (11 Sep 2014)

Solid effort by Froome to put time into Valverde, Contador didn't really need to do much today, just follow. I think 1st and 2nd are sorted but it'll still be a good showdown on Saturday in the final mountain stage, Contador and Froome will have another face off. 

Contador will obviously end the season on a massive high if he wins here but Froome can come out of this with confidence. He's ridden into some form and had a go and that sets him up for next year nicely. Contador knows it'll take a massive effort to overhaul a 100% Froome in the tour next year which is the one they both want.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2014)

I note that Guardini has overtaken the under-performing lump, Betancur, in the lantern rouge race. That took some seriously dedicated slacking at the back.


----------



## jifdave (11 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I note that Guardini has overtaken the under-performing lump, Betancur, in the lantern rouge race. That took some seriously dedicated slacking at the back.


Interestingly though. 

This graphic is a break down of the fastest I'm that section of the tt. So fatty betancur went downhill fast....






Also supports froomes going out too fast theory.


----------



## NorvernRob (11 Sep 2014)

RobNewcastle said:


> Solid effort by Froome to put time into Valverde, Contador didn't really need to do much today, just follow. I think 1st and 2nd are sorted but it'll still be a good showdown on Saturday in the final mountain stage, Contador and Froome will have another face off.
> 
> Contador will obviously end the season on a massive high if he wins here but Froome can come out of this with confidence. He's ridden into some form and had a go and that sets him up for next year nicely. Contador knows it'll take a massive effort to overhaul a 100% Froome in the tour next year which is the one they both want.



I think a fully fit Froome has Contadors number in the TT, long mountain stages and mentally too. I just hope everyone is fit and we see a massive battle between them all at next years tour.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2014)

jifdave said:


> Interestingly though.
> 
> This graphic is a break down of the fastest I'm that section of the tt. So fatty betancur went downhill fast....
> 
> ...


Good spot!
Just imagine how fast @threebikesmcginty would have done that middle section in!!!!


----------



## Ladep Rewop (11 Sep 2014)

jifdave said:


> realisticallly what can froome take in the short tt?
> 
> Can he take 30-45 secs on saturday



If you look at the results of the 2012 tdf prologue, a 6.7 km stage so roughly 2/3rds distance.

Froome completed in 7.29 secs for 11th place and Varverde finished a further 19 secs behind, but you have to go down to the rider who finished in 175th place to find the first recorded time more than 30 sec behind Froome.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## RobNewcastle (11 Sep 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> I think a fully fit Froome has Contadors number in the TT, long mountain stages and mentally too. I just hope everyone is fit and we see a massive battle between them all at next years tour.



Yeah there's that recent quote from Contador saying how tough Froome is. I'm not sure Froome edges him toughness wise, they're both pretty solid in that front. They're probably about even in the tour mountains (hard to say) when both bang on but Froome definitely has him in the tour style TT stages.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Good spot!
> Just imagine how fast @threebikesmcginty would have done that middle section in!!!!



Hmph.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Sep 2014)

It looked like aru waited for froome. then off they both went.

Collaboration? Perhaps they both despise valverdi


----------



## jifdave (11 Sep 2014)

Will froome attack up the final climb tomorrow as he knows valverde and contador are both better descenders? Or alternately to test whether contador still has his descending cahones after his crash at the tour?


----------



## smutchin (11 Sep 2014)

jifdave said:


> Interestingly though.
> 
> This graphic is a break down of the fastest I'm that section of the tt. So fatty betancur went downhill fast....



There's a nice simile in that - "I'm not saying I was thirsty but that beer went down like an overweight Colombian"


----------



## smutchin (11 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> It looked like aru waited for froome. then off they both went.
> 
> Collaboration? Perhaps they both despise valverdi



Nah, Aru just wanted the stage win and knew he had a better chance if he worked with Froome - I doubt he'd have beaten Valverde or Rodriguez in a sprint.


----------



## rich p (12 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Nah, Aru just wanted the stage win and knew he had a better chance if he worked with Froome - I doubt he'd have beaten Valverde or Rodriguez in a sprint.


I believe implicitly everything you say since you got that new job Smutch!
(Apart from Orval being that good, of course!)


----------



## RobNewcastle (12 Sep 2014)

Aru looks bloody good doesn't he. I guess Astana will give him another go at the Giro next year.


----------



## smutchin (12 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I believe implicitly everything you say since you got that new job Smutch!
> (Apart from Orval being that good, of course!)



Did I ever mention that I also once wrote a book about beer?


----------



## smutchin (12 Sep 2014)

RobNewcastle said:


> Aru looks bloody good doesn't he.



A certain wise monkey of this parish has been bigging him up as The Real Deal for a while now. You'd have to agree based on his performances this year.


----------



## Crackle (12 Sep 2014)

I wish he didn't ride for evil Astana though


----------



## The Couch (12 Sep 2014)

jifdave said:


> Interestingly though.
> 
> This graphic is a break down of the fastest I'm that section of the tt. So fatty betancur went downhill fast....
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure this was an estimation, which part would suit which rider best (I believe it was around before the actual TT)


RobNewcastle said:


> Contador knows it'll take a massive effort to overhaul a 100% Froome in the tour next year which is the one they both want.


Just remember Contador might/is probably also not at his best currently


----------



## MisterStan (12 Sep 2014)

The Couch said:


> I am pretty sure this was an estimation, which part would suit which rider best (I believe it was around before the actual TT)
> 
> Just remember *Contador might/is probably also not at his best* currently


S'alright, give him a steak and he'll be fine....


----------



## The Couch (12 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I believe implicitly everything you say since you got that new job Smutch!
> (Apart from Orval being that good, of course!)


Interestingly the taste of Orval depends on how long it has been bottled.
So maybe you like a 1 year old Orval better than a 3 month old (or visa versa)
Then again, you can also just try a "La Chouffe" or "Westvleteren"


----------



## rich p (12 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Did I ever mention that I also once wrote a book about beer?


No, tell me more


----------



## smutchin (12 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> No, tell me more



Published 2005. Sold worldwide. Translated into loads of different languages. I gave Orval a very good write up.

Doesn't mean I know any more about beer than I know about cycling though. But I'm right about Orval.


----------



## rich p (12 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Published 2005. Sold worldwide. Translated into loads of different languages. I gave Orval a very good write up.
> 
> Doesn't mean I know any more about beer than I know about cycling though. But I'm right about Orval.


Still in print?


----------



## BSRU (12 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> But I'm right about Orval.


Isn't that a small green duck


----------



## RobNewcastle (12 Sep 2014)

The Couch said:


> I am pretty sure this was an estimation, which part would suit which rider best (I believe it was around before the actual TT)
> 
> Just remember Contador might/is probably also not at his best currently



Yeah I realise that but I think both at 100% Froome probably just edges it with his time trialing but it's very close and the face off everyone wants to see. Nibalia and Quintana fully spice things up too.


----------



## jifdave (12 Sep 2014)

sky rider on the deck looked in serious trouble


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (12 Sep 2014)

Maybe Cataldo? Looked all wrong.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (12 Sep 2014)

Jeez, heli view shows him hitting a tree. 

Hope he's okay.


----------



## smutchin (12 Sep 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Maybe Cataldo? Looked all wrong.



Yeah, was Cataldo according to the CN ticker.


----------



## smutchin (12 Sep 2014)

Nice one Adam Hansen. Clever move. Who needs Cancellara, eh?


----------



## carling (12 Sep 2014)

Looked like he was KO after that horrible crash


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (12 Sep 2014)

Back on his bike and finishing stage.

Sky Twitter


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Sep 2014)

He was unconscious... these pros are crazy.


----------



## tug benson (13 Sep 2014)

Last climb about to come up


----------



## smutchin (13 Sep 2014)

Impressive climbing from Deignan.


----------



## tug benson (13 Sep 2014)

Nieve can't take his turn..Cracked


----------



## tug benson (13 Sep 2014)

to be fair that looked steep


----------



## tug benson (13 Sep 2014)

Purito goes very early


----------



## tug benson (13 Sep 2014)

Valverde cracks, froome with a wee attack, contador struggled a bit to get back to froome


----------



## smutchin (13 Sep 2014)

Boom! Valverde broken.


----------



## tug benson (13 Sep 2014)

Purito cracks


----------



## tug benson (13 Sep 2014)

Valverde fighting back


----------



## smutchin (13 Sep 2014)

Froome doing a good job of delivering Contador to the stage win.


----------



## tug benson (13 Sep 2014)

contador goes


----------



## jarlrmai (13 Sep 2014)

Has bertie looked in trouble in any of these climbs?


----------



## cd365 (13 Sep 2014)

Why are there so many w@nkers watching cycling. In the riders face, the police trying to push them back, some of their behaviour is out of order.


----------



## smutchin (13 Sep 2014)

Great ride by Froome but he was never going to drop Contador.


----------



## jarlrmai (13 Sep 2014)

Best GT of the three this season I would say, pity about Quintana

Hopefully next TDF we'll have Quintana, Froome, Nibbles and Contador all fit and in form.

Nervy TT tomorrow for Bertie


----------



## edindave (13 Sep 2014)

Bertie is a great TT-er. And doesn't look like he burnt all his matches today.


----------



## jarlrmai (13 Sep 2014)

Oh he'll win barring a bad crash of course.


----------



## edindave (13 Sep 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Oh he'll win barring a bad crash of course.



Bertie has the advantage of actually looking where he's going.


----------



## jarlrmai (13 Sep 2014)

Sky need to get Chris a computer with a little TV screen in it linked to a camera on his bars.


----------



## jarlrmai (13 Sep 2014)

It can show pictures of Wiggins' knighthood ceremony if he needs extra "inspiration"


----------



## edindave (13 Sep 2014)

An image of Froome's sensor display has been leaked by Murdoch.


----------



## NorvernRob (13 Sep 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Has bertie looked in trouble in any of these climbs?



Not really, but I don't think Froome is quite 100% still. There isn't going to be much in it in a GT if they're both fully fit.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Sep 2014)

Possibly agree Froome not at the top of his game-this based upon his demolition of Contador in last year's TDF. Then again, relatively speaking Contador was way below his best last year. So, yes not much between them.

Hopefully we have a good few years racing to watch at the top end. Contador, Froome, Nibali and Quintana. 4 fighting for 3 GT's.

My guess is that Nibali will go for the Giro and Vuelta next year and not defend the TDF. He will know Contador and Froome will want the TDF and possibly add Quintana to that too.


----------



## Fnaar (13 Sep 2014)

The Froome stick:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Sep 2014)

Glad you circled it there @Fnaar I'd have never spotted it otherwise


----------



## Fnaar (13 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Glad you circled it there @Fnaar I'd have never spotted it otherwise


It's someone else's screenshot off some other forum (I saw it on itv4 and googled for 'froome stick': got loads of 'froome looks like a stick insect' results, plus this image


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Sep 2014)

That is the way to win a GT though... and Froome takes even more off Valverde, which is always good.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Sep 2014)

edindave said:


> Bertie has the advantage of actually looking where he's going.



Liggett said today that Froome has worn his heart on his handlebars all season. Probably explains it, maybe he actually watches it and counts the beats.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Sep 2014)

I remember this but from the Eurosport coverage I thought that stocky lad in the red and black was gonna push Froome over.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Sep 2014)

The rain in Spain falls mainly on the TT.


----------



## The Couch (14 Sep 2014)

Bit of a shame for the suspense... without the rain Dennis would have most likely beaten Malori
Valverde (not such a shame of course ) and Ludvigson might have had a great result as well


----------



## montage (15 Sep 2014)

Had froome not fluffed the TT, this last stage could have been decisive!

What an amazing GT!


----------



## Apollonius (15 Sep 2014)

Never been able to warm to Froome - just seems a bit too "public school" and media polished. Changed my mind after this showing. I guess you see more of a man when he is under pressure. 
Just shows how far UK cycling has come when we are mildly disappointed with second in GT. Not so long ago a top ten would have seemed unattainable.


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2014)

I still don't understand why Froome came into this needing to ride himself in. I also wonder about the outcome had Quintana not crashed. Credit to Beefy though, he is a talent, even if I never fully trust him now.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> I still don't understand why Froome came into this needing to ride himself in.


Because his injuries from the Tour took much longer to recover from than Contador's?  

It seems clear to me that Contador's leg can't have been as badly injured as first thought. Surely nobody can go from having a serious leg injury to winning a GT in about 2 months?


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

A decent race in the end, rather unexpectedly, given that Froome and Contador were expected to be sub-par. Shame that Quintana wasn't in the mix but it seems that there is always someone missing, someone off-form or whatever.
Maybe the 2015 TDF will be the one where all stars collide.
Rodriguez showed that whilst he is as game as ever he is unlikely to ever win a GT unless the others all fall off.
Aru showed that he has potential at 24
Deignan proved a solid, astute addition to the Sky team
Valverde has the sort of face you'd never tire of slapping
The Vuelta is made for Degenkolb
Froome has grit, and grace in defeat - though not on a bike
Brambilla and Rovny provided a comedy classic


----------



## Hont (15 Sep 2014)

I can't escape the feeling that the days of 2011 and 2012, where I'd be happy to bet that half of the Grand Tour winners were clean, are gone. I would not place any money on any of the 2014 victors being clean. As compelling as the racing in the Vuelta was, it felt like a bit of a return to the old two speeds, and it tempered my enjoyment.

But then when was the last time there was a clean winner of the Vuelta?


----------



## jifdave (15 Sep 2014)

So Quintana nibali and contador are all doping?


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

Hont said:


> I can't escape the feeling that the days of 2011 and 2012, where I'd be happy to bet that half of the Grand Tour winners were clean, are gone. I would not place any money on any of the 2014 victors being clean. As compelling as the racing in the Vuelta was, it felt like a bit of a return to the old two speeds, and it tempered my enjoyment.
> 
> But then when was the last time there was a clean winner of the Vuelta?


I admire your staunch cynicism Hont but I'm not so sure. Nothing would surprise me, only a mug would be so naïve as to think it's a clean sport now.
I have a gut feeling that Froome is clean and Contador isn't far ahead of him in racing these days. Contador may be cleverly micro-dosing and that would surprise me even less but he's not the rider he was pre-steak. I think!
I'm holding fire on Nibali at the moment because the opposition was inferior at the TdF and he has spoken out against doping.
Quintana? Not a clue!


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Sep 2014)

Well I only saw snippets of the last week, and followed it mainly on the web and the last climb on Danish TV (I was in Copenhagen where all the headsets are threaded, and all the bikes have kickstands) and I really enjoyed that tour.

Thanks for the coverage, CC!


----------



## Hont (15 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I have a gut feeling that Froome is clean and Contador isn't far ahead of him in racing these days.



I hope you're right. In Froome's defence the way he rode the climbs (in the saddle, smaller gear, mostly at an even tempo) is more credible in terms of sustained performance and particularly recovery than Contador's out of the saddle, bigger gear, quick-slow-quick style.

The pseudo science is not reassuring, however...

http://veloclinic.tumblr.com/post/97427649938/2014-vuelta-performance-analysis



rich p said:


> I admire your staunch cynicism.


I think I either need to fix that or stop watching cycling.


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

Hont said:


> I hope you're right. In Froome's defence the way he rode the climbs (in the saddle, smaller gear, mostly at an even tempo) is more credible in terms of sustained performance and particularly recovery than Contador's out of the saddle, bigger gear, quick-slow-quick style.
> 
> The pseudo science is not reassuring, however...
> 
> ...


Those graphs just confuse me - I need an interpreter.
Have those Science Sport people done an analysis yet, do you know?
I can't remember their website name


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Those graphs just confuse me - I need an interpreter.
> Have those Science Sport people done an analysis yet, do you know?
> I can't remember their website name



http://sportsscientists.com/

They did this year's Tour but not the Vuelta (so far).


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> http://sportsscientists.com/
> 
> They did this year's Tour but not the Vuelta (so far).


Does this link work?
https://twitter.com/Scienceofsport?...tw_p=embeddedtimeline&tw_w=351672184315453440


----------



## Chromatic (15 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Because his injuries from the Tour took much longer to recover from than Contador's?
> 
> It seems clear to me that Contador's leg can't have been as badly injured as first thought. Surely nobody can go from having a serious leg injury to winning a GT in about 2 months?



This^ Broken leg my ****


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2014)

I'm starting to view these spreadsheet warriors with a slightly jaundiced eye as well.

So according to those numbers Valverde looks clean. Valverde the unapologetic doper whose been in form the whole season. Utter farking bollocks.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Sep 2014)

Kind of glad there was a minute difference at the end. Can you imagine the carnage on the last wet TT if there were seconds in it beforehand.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Does this link work?
> https://twitter.com/Scienceofsport?original_referer=http://sportsscientists.com/&profile_id=19850521&tw_i=511086034894225409&tw_p=embeddedtimeline&tw_w=351672184315453440



That's just a retweet of the same modeling above.


----------



## smutchin (15 Sep 2014)

Hont said:


> The pseudo science is not reassuring, however...
> 
> http://veloclinic.tumblr.com/post/97427649938/2014-vuelta-performance-analysis



"would likely have been fairly competitive with the 2002-2007 period of known doping" is a bit mealy-mouthed, isn't it?


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That's just a retweet of the same modeling above.


I told you I got confused by graphs - and tweets


----------



## smutchin (15 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> I'm starting to view these spreadsheet warriors with a slightly jaundiced eye as well



It is my considered opinion that the graphs tend to show what you expect them to show.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> http://sportsscientists.com/
> 
> They did this year's Tour but not the Vuelta (so far).


That's an interesting site!


----------



## HF2300 (16 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> It is my considered opinion that the graphs tend to show what you expect them to show.



Think you're right. When this same discussion happened after the TdF I read through a couple of the sports science sites linked to. The more credible ones specifically pointed out that power output figures and the like, taken on their own, were not conclusive.


----------



## Hont (16 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> "would likely have been fairly competitive with the 2002-2007 period of known doping" is a bit mealy-mouthed, isn't it?


It is. But then they are drawing conclusions from _deduced _power outputs and the results are not conclusive either way. If the estimated power outputs come in at under 5.5 Watts/Kg for a 40 minute climb then everyone can say that cycling's cleaned up. If the results all come in at over 6.3 Watts/Kg everyone cries doping. When they come somewhere in-between it's difficult to be definitive.


----------



## Hont (16 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> So according to those numbers Valverde looks clean. Valverde the unapologetic doper whose been in form the whole season. Utter ****ing bollocks.


Or, even when doping, he's not as good as Froome, Contador, Nibali, Pinot and Peraud. Just because the numbers are plausible for a clean performance that doesn't mean it is.


----------



## Crackle (16 Sep 2014)

Hont said:


> Or, even when doping, he's not as good as Froome, Contador, Nibali, Pinot and Peraud. Just because the numbers are plausible for a clean performance that doesn't mean it is.


Exactly.


----------



## RobNewcastle (17 Sep 2014)

What a great grand tour and a solid showdown between Froome and Contador. There was clearly some mystery surrounding Contador's actual status going into the race but he's a brilliantly exciting rider and great to watch. Sure there's always going to be some controversy around him but I still enjoy watching those attacks. Froome will probably get a lot more respect from fans for his grit and trying everything. Sometimes you get more respect finishing second when you've clearly gone through hell to get there. Many other riders would've blown early on in those climbs in the Vuelta.

Let's hope 2015 both Froome and Contador are 100% going into the tour and that none of the GC contenders crashing out.


----------



## thom (17 Sep 2014)

Stories about Pro cycling reform.
The days of the Vuelta lasting 3 weeks may be numbered.
http://www.cpacycling.com/upload/documenti/DOCS42969627452_all_EN.pdf

REFORM OF PROFESSIONAL CYCLING 2015 – 2018 (05-09-2014)
Last week a working group has met in Pamplona for the reform of professional cycling. In it, there was a 
major disagreement on the 1st division called B. This disagreement has momentarily stopped the process 
of the reform and redefinition of the intermediate level of races and teams. This work should be complete 
by the end of this year in order to make sure that the reform will be totally approved.
Commented points during the meeting of Aigle on the 5th of September 2014
- We are working with the objective to create a salary cap like it exists in other disciplines, in order to 
balance the level of all the teams. There would be sanction fines for the teams that offend and exceed the 
cap.
- We are working to define the protocol for the design and the approval of running paths that belong to 
the new division
1) there will be a advanced preparation in order to review the conditions of the route and the
logistics
2) the route of the race will be verified by a expert technical delegate (preferably a interdisciplinary 
figure that knows cycling from the competition site as well as from the organizing site).
3) a continuous contacts between the riders and the delegate will be stabilized during the races.
4) we will see the harmonization of systems of safety and prevention during the races using the same 
methodology for reporting of dangers in Belgium, Poland, Spain, Canada or no matter what 
country.
5) a protocol for extreme atmospheric conditions like cold of heat will be realized.
6) a election of delegates for Technical Delegates that will take on these functions will take place.
7) we will try to reduce the charges and the responsibility of the UCI commissioners.
*- According to the reform, the Vuelta a España will be reduced to two weeks*
- The races of one week of the actual WT will be of one week and will not overlap


----------



## The Couch (17 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> I still don't understand why Froome came into this needing to ride himself in.


to be fair, he wasn't on form at (or right before, if you prefer) the tour either


----------

